# Senior promotions, appointments and retirements (merged)



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2005)

THE FOLLOWING PROMOTIONS AND APPOINTMENTS OF GENERALS AND FLAG OFFICERS HAVE BEEN APPROVED BY THE MINISTER OF NATIONAL DEFENCE AND WILL TAKE PLACE IN 2005:
LGEN J.S. LUCAS WILL BE APPOINTED CHIEF OF THE AIR STAFF AT NDHQ REPLACING LGEN K.R. PENNIE WHO WILL BE RETIRING.
MGEN M.J. DUMAIS WILL BE PROMOTED LGEN AND APPOINTED DEPUTY CHIEF OF THE DEFENCE STAFF AT NDHQ REPLACING VADM G.R. MADDISON WHO WILL BE RETIRING
RADM J.C.Y.J. FORCIER WILL BE APPOINTED CHIEF OF STAFF ASSISTANT DEPUTY MINISTER (INFORMATION MANAGEMENT) AT NDHQ REPLACING RADM F.W. GIBSON WHO WILL BE RETIRING.
MGEN A.B. LESLIE WILL BE APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL STRATEGIC PLANNING AT NDHQ REPLACING MGEN D.L. DEMPSTER WHO WILL BE RETIRING.
RADM D.W. ROBERTSON WILL BE APPOINTED COMMANDER MARITIME FORCES PACIFIC IN VICTORIA REPLACING RADM J.C.Y.J. FORCIER.
MGEN W.A. WATT WILL BE APPOINTED ASSISTANT CHIEF OF THE AIR STAFF AT NDHQ REPLACING MGEN M.J. DUMAIS.
BGEN B.D. CAIRNS WILL BE PROMOTED MGEN AND APPOINTED DIRECTOR OPERATIONS NORAD HQ REPLACING BGEN W.A. WATT.
CMDRE R. GIROUARD WILL BE PROMOTED RADM AND APPOINTED CHIEF OF STAFF ASSISTANT DEPUTY MINISTER (HUMAN RESOURCES-MILITARY) AT NDHQ REPLACING MGEN J. ARP.
CMDRE T.H.W. PILE WILL BE PROMOTED RADM AND APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL INTERNATIONAL SECURITY POLICY AT NDHQ REPLACING RADM D.W. ROBERTSON.
BGEN J.G.J.C. BARABE WILL BE APPOINTED COMMANDER LAND FORCE QUEBEC AREA IN MONTREAL REPLACING BGEN J.R.G. COTE.
BGEN D.J.R.S. BENJAMIN WILL BE APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL MILITARY ENGINEERS/J3 AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN S.M. IRWIN WHO WILL BE RETIRING.
COL L.J. COLWELL WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL MILITARY HUMAN RESOURCES POLICY AND PLANNING AT NDHQ REPLACING CMDRE R.D. MURPHY.
BGEN J.R.G. COTE WILL BE APPOINTED CHIEF OF STAFF J3 AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN B.D. CAIRNS.
BGEN D.A. DAVIES WILL BE APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL JOINT FORCE DEVELOPMENT AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN J.G.J.C. BARABE.
COL C.J.R. DAVIS WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL LAND STAFF AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN BENJAMIN
COL P.J. DEVLIN WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED DEPUTY COMMANDING GENERAL US III CORPS IN TEXAS.
CAPT(N) A.B. DONALDSON WILL BE PROMOTED A/CMDRE AND APPOINTED COMMANDER CANADIAN FLEET PACIFIC IN VICTORIA REPLACING CMDRE R. GIROUARD.
COL J.C.M. GIGUERE WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL LAND EQUIPMENT PROGRAM MANAGEMENT AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN P.J. HOLT WHO WILL BE RETITING.
CAPT(N) R.W. GREENWOOD WILL BE PROMOTED CMDRE AND APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL MARITIME EQUIPMENT PROGRAM MANAGEMENT AT NDHQ REPLACING CMDRE R. WESTWOOD WHO WILL BE RETIRING.
COL T.J. GRANT WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED COMMANDER LAND FORCE ATLANTIC AREA IN HALIFAX REPLACING BGEN R.R. ROMSES.
BGEN J.C.S.M. JONES WILL BE APPOINTED DEPUTY COMMANDER LAND FORCE DOCTRINE AND TRAINING SYSTEM IN KINGSTON.
COL J.P.P.J. LACROIX WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED COMMANDANT ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE IN KINGSTON REPLACING BGEN J.M.J.LECLERC.
BGEN J.M.J. LECLERC WILL BE APPOINTED ASSISTANT CHIEF REVIEW SERVICES AT NDHQ.
COL T.F.J. LEVERSEDGE WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED A4 AT 1 CANADIAN AIR DIVISION IN WINNIPEG REPLACING BGEN P.J. MCCABE.
CAPT(N) J.R. MACISAAC WILL BE PROMOTED CMDRE AND APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL RESERVES AND CADETS AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN J.A.D. PEPIN.
BGEN P.J. MCCABE WILL BE APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL AEROSPACE EQUIPMENT PROGRAM MANAGEMENT AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN D.L. LUCAS WHO WILL BE RETIRING.
CAPT(N) P.D. MCFADDEN WILL BE PROMOTED CMDRE AND APPOINTED COMMANDER CANADIAN FLEET ATLANTIC IN HALIFAX REPLACING CMDRE H.W. PILE.
COL M.E. MCQUILLAN WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED LIAISON OFFICER TO U.S. NORTHERN COMMAND IN COLORADO SPRINGS REPLACING RADM FRASER WHO WILL BE RETIRING.
CMDRE R.D. MURPHY WILL BE APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL MARITIME PERSONNEL AND READINESS AT NDHQ REPLACING CMDRE D. ROULEAU.
BGEN W.J. NEUMANN WILL BE APPOINTED A3 OPERATIONS AT 1 CANADIAN AIR DIVISION IN WINNIPEG REPLACING BGEN D.A. DAVIES.
COL G.J.P. O'BRIEN WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED DEPUTY COMMANDER LAND FORCE CENTRAL AREA IN TORONTO REPLACING BGEN G.A. YOUNG
BGEN J.A.D. PEPIN WILL BE APPOINTED DIRECTOR GENERAL INFORMATION MANAGEMENT STRATEGIC DIRECTION AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN J.C.S.M. JONES.
COL J.A.M. POULIOT WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND WILL REMAIN DIRECTOR GENERAL/J4 LOGISTICS AT NDHQ REPLACING BGEN L.M. LASHKEVICH WHO HAS RETIRED.
CMDRE D. ROULEAU WILL BE APPOINTED COMMANDER NATO STANDING MARITIME TASK GROUP IN EUROPE
COL G. THIBAULT WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED COMMANDER LAND FORCE CENTRAL AREA IN DOWSVIEW REPLACING BGEN G.A. YOUNG.
COL J.Y.R.A. VIENS WILL BE PROMOTED BGEN AND APPOINTED VICE COMMANDER CHEYENNE MOUNTAIN OPERATIONS CENTRE IN COLORADO SPRINGS REPLACING BGEN J.D. HUNTER WHO WILL BE RETIRING. 


IN SUMMARY, THE FOLLOWING OFFICERS HAVE RETIRED OR WILL RETIRE IN 2005
LGEN K.R. PENNIE
RADM I.D. MACK
RADM F.W. GIBSON
MGEN D.L. DEMPSTER
BGEN S.M. IRWIN
BGEN P.J. HOLT
CMDRE R. WESTWOOD
BGEN D.L. LUCAS
RADM J.D. FRASER
BGEN J.D. HUNTER
MGEN M.J.L. MATHIEU
VADM G.R. MADDISON 


SENIOR APPOINTMENTS THAT REQUIRE DIPLOMATIC CONCURRENCE OR FURTHER APPROVAL WILL BE COORDINATED AS NECESSARY 


INDIVIDUAL POSTING MESSAGES WILL BE DISPATCHED IN THE NEAR FUTURE. PRESS RELEASES ARE TO BE COORDINATED WITH DGPA. ALL OFFICERS ARE TO FORWARD AN UPDATED BIOGRAPHY IN FRENCH AND ENGLISH AND A PHOTOGRAPH, HEAD AND SHOULDERS IN SERVICE DRESS UNIFORM WEARING THE NEW RANK TO NDHQ/DSA


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Feb 2005)

You forgot an important appointment

ARMYRICK is still #2 Section Commander, 3 Platoon


----------



## Infanteer (14 Feb 2005)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> You forgot an important appointment
> 
> ARMYRICK is still #2 Section Commander, 3 Platoon



 lol

As an aside, I can sure see alot of these positions being superfluous if we followed out with the a Joint Command Stucture that Unification was supposed to bring (before service empires clawed them back).  As well, there are some jobs that probably wouldn't exist if we had a proper split between civilian and military functions.

Something like this job, maybe?:

CHIEF OF STAFF ASSISTANT DEPUTY MINISTER (INFORMATION MANAGEMENT)


----------



## DaveK (14 Feb 2005)

IM is quickly becoming VERY hot in the military, look on the DIN at what is contained in IM Group.  You'll be quite surprised.   Also look at the names of other generals in the group, hardly slackers.


----------



## bossi (15 Feb 2005)

Personally, I'm glad to see BGen Devlin appointed DComd III Corps (and, yes - I'd love an excuse to visit Texas ... ha!)


----------



## sigpig (15 Feb 2005)

I don't know BGen Devlin at all but why is a newly promoted BGen going into what has been a MGen slot? I see that there has been two deputy commanding mgen's of this corps, one US and one Canadian. Is the Canadian spot being downgraded? Surely there would have been army mgens around who would love this slot. 

Again, no slight to BGen Devlin but just wondering about the seeming change in ranking of the position.


----------



## Gunner (30 Jun 2005)

Senior Promotions and Appointments for the Canadian Forces


OTTAWA (DND) - Defence Minister Bill Graham has approved several promotions and appointments for Canadian Forces generals and flag officers.  The following promotions and appointments are part of the annual cycle of senior promotions and appointments, most of which were announced in January and February: 


Major-General Jan Arp will be appointed Commander, Canadian Defence Liaison Staff (Washington), replacing Rear-Admiral Ian Mack, who will retire. 


Commodore Roger Girouard will be promoted Rear-Admiral and appointed Commander Maritime Forces Pacific in Victoria, replacing Rear-Admiral Jean-Yves Forcier, whose appointment as Chief of Staff, Assistant Deputy Minister (Information Management) at National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa was announced earlier. 


Commodore Tyrone Pile will be promoted Rear-Admiral, as announced earlier, and appointed as Chief of Staff, Assistant Deputy Minister (Human Resources-Military). 


Brigadier-General Raymond Romses will be appointed Commander, Canadian Defence Liaison Staff (London), replacing Brigadier-General Bill Neumann, whose appointment as A3 Operations at 1 Canadian Air Division in Winnipeg was announced earlier. 


Brigadier-General Rick Parsons will be appointed Commander, Land Forces Atlantic Area in Halifax, replacing Brigadier-General Raymond Romses. 


Colonel Jim Bruce will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Deputy Commander of Land Forces Atlantic Area in Halifax, replacing Brigadier-General Parsons. 


Colonel Denis Bouchard will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Director General/J4 Logistics at National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa. He replaces Brigadier-General Marc Pouliot who died suddenly in early April. 


The following promotions and appointments are a result of the Canadian Forces transformation initiative: 

Major-General Walter Natynczyk will be appointed Chief of Transformation, Canadian Forces Transformation Team at National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa. 


Brigadier-General Daniel Gosselin will be appointed Chief of Staff, Canadian Forces Transformation Team at National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa. 


Brigadier-General Stuart Beare will be appointed Commander, Land Force Doctrine and Training System in Kingston, Ontario, replacing Major-General Natynczyk. 


Brigadier-General Timothy Grant, whose promotion was announced previously, will be appointed Commander, Land Forces Western Area in Edmonton, replacing Brigadier-General Beare. 


Colonel Walter Semianiw will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Commandant, Canadian Forces College in Toronto, replacing Brigadier-General Gosselin. 


Once these promotions and appointments have taken place, the total number of Regular Force generals and naval flag officers will stand at 73. This number does not include General Ray Henault, who is not performing a Canadian Forces function.


----------



## Meesh15 (22 Feb 2007)

The US Deputy Comd is a MGen position, but the Canadian Deputy Comd is a BGen posn. Matt Macdonald went there as a BGen and left there as a BGen. The VCDS went there as a BGen and was promoted while in the job. 

I know BGen Devlin very well, and you couldn't ask for a better officer and commander to take the post . . . he like his predecessors in the job will do Canada proud.

Do not be surprised if BGen Devlin returns to Canada as a MGen.


----------



## Cloud Cover (22 Feb 2007)

uhhhh... the topic is 2 years old.


----------



## Meesh15 (22 Feb 2007)

Hey I just joined, and it was never answered correctly.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Feb 2008)

Article Link

News Release
Minister of national defence announces senior promotions & appointments
NR–08.010 - February 18, 2008

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency, is pleased to announce the senior Canadian Forces (CF) promotions and appointments for 2008. These officers lead the Canadian Forces in defending Canada’s values, interests and sovereignty at home and abroad.

“Canadian Forces soldiers, sailors, airwomen and airmen take many challenges head on and solid leadership is essential for success,” said Minister MacKay. “There is no doubt in my mind that these General Officers, with their knowledge and skills, will rise to the challenge ahead of them”. 

“The men and women of the Canadian Forces deserve the best senior leadership there is. I know these General Officers and am confident in their ability to excel in leading the men and women under their command,” said General Rick Hillier, Chief of the Defence Staff. “They bring a wealth of experience and foresight that will benefit the Canadian Forces over the short and long-term.”

The following promotions and appointments will take place in 2008:

Lt.-Gen J. Arp (acting while so employed) will be promoted Lt.-Gen. (substantive) and will remain as Chief of Staff Supreme Allied Command Transformation in Norfolk; 
Maj.-Gen. C.J.R. Davis will be promoted Lt.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Canadian military representative to NATO in Brussels replacing Vice Admiral G.V. Davidson; 
Rear Admiral P.D. McFadden will be promoted Vice Admiral and appointed Commander Canada Command in NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Lt.-Gen. M.J. Dumais; 
Maj.-Gen. P.J. Devlin (acting while so employed) will be promoted Maj.-Gen. (substantive) and will be appointed Director General Health Services at NDHQ, Ottawa; 
Maj.-Gen. S.A. Beare will be appointed Chief of Force Development at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. M.J. Ward; 
Maj.-Gen. M.J. Ward will be appointed Director General International Security Policy at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. C.J.R. Davis; 
Brig.-Gen. J.P.A. Deschamps will be promoted Maj.-Gen. and appointed Assistant Chief of the Air Staff at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.D.A. Hincke; 
Brig.-Gen. P.J Forgues will be promoted Maj.-Gen. and appointed NORAD J3 in Colorado Springs, replacing Maj.-Gen. B.D. Cairns; 
Brig.-Gen. J.M.M. Hainse will be promoted Maj.-Gen. and appointed Commander Land Force Doctrine and Training System Headquarters in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. S.A. Beare; 
Commodore P.A. Maddison will be promoted Rear Admiral and appointed Commander Joint Task Force Atlantic and Commander Maritime Force Atlantic in Halifax, replacing Rear Admiral P.D. McFadden; 
Brig.-Gen. C.S. Sullivan will be promoted Maj.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Deputy Commander Air, International Security Assistance Force HQ in Afghanistan; 
Brig.-Gen. P.J. Atkinson will be appointed Deputy Commanding General III Corps Headquarters in Texas replacing Maj.-Gen. P.J. Devlin; 
Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Barabe will be appointed Director General Operations - Strategic Joint Staff at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. P.J. Atkinson; 
Brig.-Gen. R.P.F. Bertrand will be appointed Director General Air Personnel at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. T.F.J. Leversedge; 
Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Collin will be appointed Commander Land Force Central Area Headquarters in Toronto replacing Brig.-Gen. A.J. Howard; 
Commodore R.A. Davidson will be appointed Chief Of Staff (Operations) Canadian Expeditionary Forces Command in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.P.A. Deschamps; 
Brig.-Gen. J.R. Ferron will be appointed Director General Information Management at NDHQ, Ottawa; 
Brig.-Gen. A.J. Howard will be appointed to the Combined Security Transition Command (CSTC-A) in Afghanistan replacing Brig.-Gen. D.C. Tabbernor; 
Brig.-Gen. H.F. Jaeger is appointed Commander CF Health Services Group and CF Surgeon General at NDHQ, Ottawa; 
Brig.-Gen. G.J.R.M. Laroche will be appointed Commander Land Force Quebec Area Headquarters in Montreal, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Barabe; 
Brig.-Gen. R.G. Parsons will be appointed Deputy Commander Land Force Doctrine and Training System Headquarters in Kingston, replacing Brig.-Gen. R.W. Deslauriers (acting while so employed); 
Brig.-Gen. M.S. Skidmore will be appointed Chief of Staff Vice Chief of the Defence Staff at NDHQ, Ottawa replacing Brig.-Gen. R.P.F. Bertrand; 
Commodore A.M. Smith will be appointed Assistant Chief Military Personnel at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Commodore P.A. Maddison; 
Brig.-Gen. D.C. Tabbernor will be promoted Maj-Gen and appointed Chief Reserves and Cadets at NDHQ, Ottawa replacing Maj.-Gen. H.M. Petras; 
Navy Capt. D.C. Gardam will be promoted Commodore and appointed Director General Plans - Strategic Joint Staff at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Collin; 
Navy Capt. L.M. Hickey will be promoted Commodore and appointed Director General Maritime Personnel and Readiness at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Commodore A.M. Smith; 
Col. M.P. Jorgensen will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Commander Land Force Western Area in Edmonton, replacing Brig.-Gen. M.S. Skidmore; 
Col. D.C. Kettle will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Chaplain General at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. S.G. Johnstone; 
Navy Capt. M.F.R. Lloyd will be promoted Commodore and appointed Commander Canadian Fleet Atlantic in Halifax, replacing Commodore R.A. Davidson; 
Brig.-Gen. E.N. Matern (acting while so employed) will be promoted Brig.-Gen. (substantive) and will remain Deputy Commanding General XVIII Airborne Corps in Fort Bragg; 
Col. P.R. Matte will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Director General Capability Development at NDHQ, Ottawa replacing, Brig.-Gen. P.J. Forgues; 
Col. D.B. Millar will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Commander Joint Task Force North in Yellowknife, NT, replacing Brig.-Gen. C.T. Whitecross (acting while so employed); 
Col. D.G. Neasmith will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Commander Land Force Atlantic Area Headquarters in Halifax, replacing Brig.-Gen. R.G. Parsons; 
Col. D.W. Thompson will be promoted Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Commander Joint Task Force Afghanistan; 
Brig.-Gen. C.T. Whitecross (acting while so employed) will be promoted Brig.-Gen. (substantive) and appointed Deputy Commander and Chief of Operations and Plans Canadian Operations Support Command in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.N.D. Bouchard; and 
Col. P.F. Wynnyk will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Director of Operations Defence/International Security Foreign and Defence Policy Secretariat Privy Council Office in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. C.S. Sullivan. 
After distinguished service to the CF and Canada, the following will complete their careers and retire from the CF in 2008: 

General R.R. Henault 
Vice Admiral G.V. Davidson 
Lt.-Gen M.J. Dumais 
Maj.-Gen. B.D. Cairns 
Maj.-Gen. H.M. Petras 
Brig.-Gen. J.N.D. Bouchard 
Brig.-Gen. L.J. Colwell 
Brig.-Gen. S.G. Johnstone 
Brig.-Gen. P.J. Mccabe 
Brig.-Gen. R.R. Romses


----------



## GAP (18 Feb 2008)

Wow....that's quite a shuffling of the top of the deck.....how often does this happen?


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2008)

Wow.... some good & some "interesting" moves that are about to happen


----------



## dapaterson (18 Feb 2008)

GAP:

It's an annual event, watching who's going where, and then trying to divine the tea leaves - "So and so isn't mentionned!  The Basket-Weaving Branch just got another General Officer!" and so on...

Especially in NDHQ, it's water-cooler fodder for another few weeks...


----------



## Rodahn (18 Feb 2008)

Hmmm, only 5 releases of Brig-Gen, and 10 promotions to that rank....I was under the impression that an effort had been made to reduce much of the "Brass Hats" a few years back thereby creating a leaner and more efficient military.... 

Ah well all roads return home.... 

Although some of the promotions are no doubt well deserved.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jan 2009)

Nicely released at the same time as Parliament being recalled, the General and Flag Officer posting plot has been released.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2856

Of note: The retirement of the commanders of both the Navy and the Air Force.



> Minister of National Defence announces senior promotions & appointments
> NR–09.005 - January 26, 2009
> 
> OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, is pleased to announce the senior Canadian Forces (CF) promotions and appointments for 2009. These officers lead the CF in defending Canada’s values, interests and sovereignty at home and abroad.
> ...


----------



## MarkOttawa (26 Jan 2009)

From a post at _The Torch_, an amateur observer's quick reaction:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/01/big-changes-at-top-of-cf.html



> These changes struck me first in this list below of senior officer promotions and appointments--seems quite a shakeup:
> 
> Chief of the Maritime Staff
> Chief of the Air Staff
> ...



As for Canada Command, it struck me that  Vice Adm. P.D. McFadden had less than a year in the job.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jan 2009)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> From a post at _The Torch_, an amateur observer's quick reaction:
> http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/01/big-changes-at-top-of-cf.html
> 
> As for Canada Command, it struck me that  Vice Adm. P.D. McFadden had less than a year in the job.
> ...



Being CMS is a higher profile job....its nothing to be dismissive about for sure, its not a demotion if thats what your implying.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jan 2009)

Retirements and promotions do tend to have an affect on these positions.


----------



## Toronto_NCO (26 Jan 2009)

There are still a few spots to be filled (announced) and people that have yet to be given a new posn....mainly:
LGen Gauthier's new job...
The new DComd LFCA.....
and I guess the CLS is staying....for now?


----------



## MarkOttawa (26 Jan 2009)

Ex-Dragoon:  Oops!  Thanks.  See *Update* at post.

Mark 
Ottawa


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Jan 2009)

VAdm McFadden's rise through the ranks from 04-05 as Capt[N] to now takes my breath away.  The man is jet propelled.  

Seeing Capt[N] Truelove moving up too made me blink.  Seems like yesterday that he was the XO on Preserver.   I feel like Rip Van Winkle waking up after years asleep and seeing all the changes.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jan 2009)

Toronto_NCO said:
			
		

> There are still a few spots to be filled (announced) and people that have yet to be given a new posn....mainly:
> LGen Gauthier's new job...
> The new DComd LFCA.....
> and I guess the CLS is staying....for now?



And BGen Jaeger's new post...


Jungle drums suggest CLS is good for another year before moving elsewhere; and I suspect DComd LFCA will be named when the time is right (and the selected individual is ready).


----------



## GAP (27 Jan 2009)

A bit of a summary from CP

Major changes coming in top ranks of the Canadian military
20 hours ago
Article Link

OTTAWA — There will be a major shakeup in the top ranks of the Canadian military over the next few months as most of the senior commanders are replaced.

The Canadian Forces Expeditionary Command, which oversees the war in Afghanistan, the air force, the navy and the military command responsible for the defence of Canada will all get new leaders.

The only the commanders of the army and the special forces are staying stay in place.

The changes will come throughout 2009.

Most of the changes are due to retirements, but it is unclear why Lt.-Gen. Michel Gauthier, who has directed the Kandahar deployment since 2006, is being replaced.

Maj-.Gen. Marc Lessard, who recently returned after commanding all NATO troops in southern Afghanistan, will be promoted to succeed Gauthier.

Lt.-Gen. Angus Watt is retiring as chief of the air staff after less than two years in the job.

He will be replaced by Maj.-Gen. Andre Deschamps.

The commander of the navy, Vice-Admiral Drew Robertson, is also leaving the Forces, to be replaced by Rear-Admiral Dean McFadden.

Defence Minister Peter MacKay, in announcing the shakeup, says there is no doubt in his mind that the new leaders will rise to the challenges that lie ahead.

Some of the changes will see battle-tested commanders, such as Brig.-Gen. David Fraser and Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, moved to senior staff positions to help shape the future of the army.

Like Lessard, Fraser served as NATO's top soldier in Afghanistan's regional command south.

Thompson, the current commander of Canadian troops in Kandahar, will become the director of land staff in Ottawa.

Gen. Walter Natyncyzk, chief of the defence staff, said the new crop of officers bring a wealth of experience to their jobs. 
More on link


----------



## Journeyman (27 Jan 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Like Lessard, Fraser served as NATO's top soldier in Afghanistan's regional command south.
> 
> Thompson, the current commander of Canadian troops in Kandahar, will become the director of land staff in Ottawa.



Correction: Fraser commanded Canadian and coalition troops in the Canadian Area of Operations (Kandahar Province), as Thompson currently is; he was never Commander of Regional Command (South), like Lessard.


----------



## Chanada (28 Jan 2009)

Actually he did command RC(S) the system changed it to a two star billet when he handed over to the Dutch.


----------



## Occam (28 Jan 2009)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Seeing Capt[N] Truelove moving up too made me blink.  Seems like yesterday that he was the XO on Preserver.   I feel like Rip Van Winkle waking up after years asleep and seeing all the changes.



I remember him as a Subbie on the AthaB in the late 80's.  He's moving, but there are faster rising stars.


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jan 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> I remember him as a Subbie on the AthaB in the late 80's.  He's moving, but there are faster rising stars.




Funny.. my old man knows Vice-Admiral Drew Robertson as a Subbie too. Let's say I have a story or two I won't be telling.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Jan 2009)

Chanada said:
			
		

> > Correction: Fraser commanded Canadian and coalition troops in the Canadian Area of Operations (Kandahar Province), as Thompson currently is; he was never Commander of Regional Command (South), like Lessard.
> 
> 
> *Actually he did command RC(S)* the system changed it to a two star billet when he handed over to the Dutch.


Confirmed; thank you for the correction.


----------



## a78jumper (31 Jan 2009)

Few familiar names there

VAdm Bruce Donaldson was on a number of MARS courses with me-good guy for a swabbie;

MGen Daniel Benjamin was my roommate way back when we were rooks at RMC;

MGen Mark McQuillan was also a classmate and we did a number of Logistics courses together at the School, excellent choice to replace Benjamin;

I worked for BGen Pitre a couple of weeks on a aborted tasking at CFOCS, he was a Capt Coy 2i/c,  seemed like a good guy AWC as I recall;

I was in MGen  Ian Poulters wedding party, in fact provided the swords for it out of my QM. Crazy guy but well deserving of the honour.

Played trivia with Comdr R MacIssac for about two years every Monday night at an Orleans pub, knew him at RMC as a first year when he was a holy terror of a fourth year. Great guitar player. He also was directly responsible for getting me into the Army as I was working for him in the Naden pay office reconsiling cheques (fun job-not) when he asked me what I wanted to do in the Log Branch. I said I did not give a hoot as long as I was not Navy. I was posted to 3 PPCLI in Work Point Barracks the next day which was Pearl Harbour Day 1981 Thanks Roger, though I wondered what I had done when Jan rolled around and I was leaving for Rapier Thrust 82 and all the MARS bars I had been with before CTing on reclass were leaving for Hawaii!!!!!!

Knew a handful of other on pastings or courses or at RMC.


----------



## dapaterson (31 Jan 2009)

a78jumper said:
			
		

> I was in MGen  Ian Poulters wedding party, in fact provided the swords for it out of my QM. Crazy guy but well deserving of the honour.



Still crazy (in good ways); not still married.  I'm not sure whether the posting to ADM(Mat) is the CLS' idea of a reward or a punishment...


----------



## Adrian Fournier (16 Mar 2009)

I study Military politics for fun - and have followed the General ranking biographical background in previous job postings for the general ranking officers of the CF for the past 10 years.

General senior promotions and appointments:

First I want to make a note on General Natynczyk's recent appointment and promotion to CDS:
It was a close call between Gen Natynczyk and L-Gen Leslie. Both gentlemen are intelligent and experienced and have taken up major Land force and NDHQ jobs at NDHQ. 

L-Gen Andrew B. Leslie, CMM, OMM, MSC, MSM, CD, CUSLM (Commander of the US Legion of Military Merit) :
                     - 2000 he was appointed Commander J6 of the Canadian Forces, responsible for commanding the communications field groups and regiments, the signals and electronic intelligence functions and supporting the various computer networks used by the Forces.
                     - 2002 he became the Commander Land Force Central Area, responsible for one regular and three reserve Brigades as well as several bases and training establishments. (This is a major appointment in being a candidate for the appointment of Assistant Chief of Land Staff)
                     - 2003 Promoted to M-Gen and appointed Commander Task Force Kabul and Deputy Commander of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan.
                     - 2003 appointed Assistant Chief of Land Staff (This is a major appointment in being a candidate for the appointment of Chief of Land Staff
                     - 2004 appointed Commander Land Force Doctrine and Training System while also being a full time PhD student at RMC - most likely in Defense intelligence or military strategic planning
                     - 2005 Appointed Director General - Strategic Planning (This is a very major and important appointment at NDHQ)
                     - 2006 Promoted and appointed Chief of Land Staff - replacing L-Gen Marc Caron - (This was an appropriate decision seeing that he had filled the appointment of Assistant chief of Land staff - and for the past 3 or 4 Chief of land staffs all of them had been previous Assistant chief of land staff before being promoted to this position.
                     - I predict in 2010 L-Gen Leslie will be appointed to become the Vice Chief of defense Staff when V-Adm Rouleau Retires. This is because he would have filled in the post of Chief of Land Staff for about 4 years which is an automatic change of command to being replaced and being appointed to VCDS. Remember V-Adm Ron Buck - the previous Chief of Maritime Staff and Vice Adm Madison. Also I am not sure that L-Gen Leslie will have the opportunity to become the CDS due to the unpredictability of the appointment requirements seeing that this post is selected by the Prime Minister.  So his best luck is to get the VCDS. The VCDS is the 2nd top position in the military - However it serves as a "Senior Floating Position" Like at the time Deputy chief of defense staff -----where you don't really need to be a previous elemental chief to take that post. However most of the time you do require that post to become a VCDS or the CDS. That is why I was confused when Gen Natynczyk was appointed to become the VCDS - because he has never commanded a Canadian Brigade or contingent at NDHQ Level. Like Commander Land force central area at B-Gen level or Assistant Chief of Land staff at M-Gen Level. -However he has filled in senior M-Gen positions...like Commander of Land Force Doctrine and Training System and Chief of Transformation and most notably Deputy Commanding General, III Corps and Fort Hood, Texas and deployed with III Corps to Baghdad, Iraq in 2004 serving first as the Deputy Director of Strategy, Policy and Plans and subsequently as the Deputy Commanding General of the Multi-National Corps (which would be equivalent to an Army Commander seeing that the US forces are way bigger then ours.)    

Gen Walter J. Natynczyk CMM, MSC, CD, OUSLM (Officer of the US Leigon of Military Merit):
                    - 2002 - Appointed to Deputy Commanding General, III Corps and Fort Hood, Texas 

                    - 2004 - Appointed to Deputy Director of Strategy, Policy and Plans and subsequently as the Deputy Commanding General of the Multi-National Corps.

                    - 2005 Promoted to M-Gen and Appointed Commander Land Force Doctrine and Training System

                    - 2006 Appointed Chief of Transformation (Major position to becoming VCDS this position is = to Director General - Strategic Planning)

                    - 2007 Promoted to L-Gen and appointed Vice Chief of Defense Staff (VCDS)
          
                    -2008 Promoted to Gen

                    I predict in 2011 Gen Natynczyk will retire seeing that this appointed position is a 3 year term on avg and can be asked to stay for an additional year if the minister needs time finding the suitable replacement. If this happens L-Gen Leslie may have an opportunity to serve in the (4th year) of Natynczyk’s term if he retires if L-Gen Leslie assumes VCDS in 2010. Likewise when L-Gen Leslie Is replaced for Chief of Land staff (CLS) only the Previous assistant chief of Land staff(on avg this is a 2 year posiiton) will have an opertunity to become a candidate for that positon. and they include:

1- L-Gen Lessard (he was Assistant chief of Land Staff in 2005)
2. M-Gen Thibult (he was Assistant Chief of Land Staff in 2007)
3. M-Gen Howard (is the Assistant Chief of Land Staff in 2009)


Anyways moving on understanding the 2009 Appointments


----------



## Adrian Fournier (16 Mar 2009)

Major Senior Military officer Appointments for 2009

Chief of Maritime Staff
•  Vice Adm. P.D. McFadden will be appointed Chief of the Maritime Staff at National
   Defense Headquarters (NDHQ), in Ottawa, replacing Vice Adm. D.W. Robertson ...;

This is a good choice seeing that he will be the current senior serving maritime force personal. Also he has been the Commander of Maritime Force Atlantic which is above or equal to an assistant chief of maritime Staff. Likewise, he has also served as the Commander of Canada Command which is usually held by either a Navy admiral or Air general seeing that the Commander of Expeditionary force Command is usually held by an Army general. This position was given to him also seeing that R-Adm Pile and R-Adm Madison are on the verge of retiring as well and they have only recently become Commanders of Maritime force Pacific and Atlantic. - Usually a R-Adm - commander of either maritime pacific or Atlantic have an opportunity to become the CMS. Not the Assistant chief of Maritime staff seeing in this case its more of an administrative assistant level rather then commanding level. 

Chief of Air Staff
•  Maj.-Gen. J.P.A. Deschamps will be promoted Lt.-Gen (Acting while so employed)
   and appointed Chief of the Air Staff at NDHQ ... replacing Lt.-Gen W.A. Watt ... ;

This is also a good choice because Deschampes is a very decorated Air General who has allot of experience: 
He was deployed to the Gulf Region on OP ATHENA as the Commander of the Theatre Support Element (TSE) - Camp Mirage. Following his return, he was posted to Trenton as the new Wing Commander of 8 Wing/CFB Trenton on 5 July 2004(This is a major position in the air staff for the appointment to Assistant Chief of Air Staff). 

On 11 April 2006, he was promoted to the rank of Brigadier-General and was appointed Chief of Staff - Operations, Canadian Expeditionary Force Command in Ottawa on 1 May 2006. (Again this is a major position in NDHQ).

In June 2008, he was promoted to his current rank and appointed Assistant Chief of the Air Staff. 

Major-General Deschamps has served in three of the five Air Force Commands, accumulating approximately 7,500 flying hours. 


Commander of Canada Command
•  Rear Adm. A.B. Donaldson will be promoted Vice Adm. and appointed Commander
   Canada Command in Ottawa, replacing Vice Adm. P.D. McFadden;

Rear Admiral Bruce Donaldson was appointed Director General - Strategic Joint Staff in June of 2007 (this again is a major position at NDHQ). in 2005 he spent two years as Commander of Maritime force Pacific(this again is a major position to be selected as Chief of maritime staff). So this new appointment would be almost equal to it.

Commander of Canadian Expeditionary Force Command
•  Maj.-Gen. J.G.M. Lessard will be promoted Lt.-Gen and appointed  Commander  Canadian Expeditionary Force Command, in Ottawa, replacing Lt.-Gen J.C.M. Gauthier;

L-Gen Gauthier has been in this position for 4 years and it is time for an automatic change of command. Therefore, this position is pretty much open to someone who is part of the Land forces who has been in at least some sort of Joint Task force Afghanistan appointment who is currently a M-Gen.

This is a good choice seeing that he is in a very senior command appointment relating to an Expeditionary posting. Also he is the most senior M-Gen in the Land forces seeing that he has also already served in 205 as the Assistant chief of Land staff. 

Chief of Land Staff
L-Gen Leslie will most likely have to give up his command in 2010 since it will be 4 years in this post (usually a 3 year term) and become the VCDS in 2010 (MOST LIKELY). Likewise, the following Land force Generals are good Candidates for the position: In order or seniority 

MAJOR-GENERAL LESSARD J., CMM, MSC, CD - COMMANDER CANADIAN EXPIDITIONARY FORCE COMMAND

MAJOR-GENERAL BEARE S., CMM, MSM, CD - CHIEF OF FORCE DEVELOPMENT

MAJOR-GENERAL DEVLIN P., CMM, MSC, CD - DEPUTY COMMANDER EXPIDITIONARY FORCE COMMAND

MAJOR-GENERAL BENJAMIN D., CMM, CD - COMMANDER CANADIAN OPERATIONAL SUPPORT COMMAND 

MAJOR-GENERAL HAINSE M. , CMM, CD - COMMANDER LAND FORCE DOCTRINE AND TRAINING SYSTEM

MAJOR-GENERAL THIBAULT G., CMM, CD - ASSISTANT CHIEF OF THE LAND STAFF - 2007 

MAJOR-GENERAL HOWARD A., CMM, CD - ASSISTANT CHIEF OF LAND STAFF - 2009


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2010)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3310

Lots of shuffling of the senior officers happening; see link for the full report.  A few highlights (2* and above):

Vice-Admiral A.B. Donaldson will be appointed Vice Chief of the Defence Staff at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ) in Ottawa, replacing Vice-Admiral J.A.D. Rouleau; 

Vice-Admiral J.A.D. Rouleau will be appointed Canadian military representative to the NATO in Brussels, replacing Lt.-Gen. C.J.R. Davis, who will be retiring; 

Maj.-Gen. P.J. Devlin will be promoted to Lt.-Gen. and appointed Chief of the Land Staff at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Lt.-Gen. A.B. Leslie whose next appointment will be announced at a later date; 

Maj.-Gen. W. Semianiw will be promoted to Lt.-Gen. and appointed Commander Canada Command in Ottawa, replacing Vice-Admiral A.B. Donaldson; 

Maj.-Gen. S.A. Beare will be appointed Deputy Commander – NATO Training Mission- Afghanistan (NTM-A) International Security Assistance Force HQ in Afghanistan, replacing Maj.-Gen. M.J. Ward; 

Rear Admiral N.S. Greenwood will be appointed Commander Joint Task Force Pacific and Commander Maritime Forces Pacific in Esquimalt, replacing Rear Admiral T.H.W. Pile, who will be retiring; 

Maj.-Gen. J.M.M. Hainse will be appointed Deputy Director General International Security Policy at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore D.C. Gardam; 

Rear Admiral P.A. Maddison will be appointed  Assistant Chief of the Maritime Staff at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Rear Admiral N.S. Greenwood; 

Maj.-Gen. M.J. Ward will be appointed Commander Canadian Defence Academy in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.P.Y.D. Gosselin; 

Commodore D.C. Gardam will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Commander Joint Task Force Atlantic and Commander Maritime Forces Atlantic in Halifax, replacing Rear Admiral P.A. Maddison; 

Commodore R.W. Greenwood will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed commander Canadian Defence Liaison Staff (Washington), replacing Maj.-Gen. D.W. Langton, who will be retiring; 

Brig.-Gen. J.R.M.G. Laroche will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Commander Land Force Doctrine and Training System Headquarters in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.M.M. Hainse; 

Commodore M.F.R. Lloyd will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Chief of Force Development at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. S.A. Beare; 

Brig.-Gen. J.A.J. Parent will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Canadian Expeditionary Forces Command at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. P.J. Devlin; 

Brig.-Gen. J.M.C. Rousseau will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Chief of Defence Intelligence at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. M.G. MacDonald, who will be retiring; 

Commodore A.M. Smith will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Chief of Military Personnel at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. W. Semianiw;


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2010)

Adding to what dapaterson posted....

News Room
Minister Of National Defence Announces Canadian Forces Senior Promotions And Appointments
NR - 10.021 - March 24, 2010

OTTAWA –The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, is pleased to announce the senior Canadian Forces (CF) promotions and appointments for 2010. These officers lead the CF in defending Canada’s values, interests and sovereignty at home and abroad.

“The men and women of the Canadian Forces are performing at a very demanding tempo and strong leadership is essential for our continued success,” said Minister MacKay. “I firmly believe that these General Officers and Flag Officers, with their knowledge, experience and skills will rise to the challenges that lie ahead of them.”

“I have trust and confidence that these men and women possess the critical leadership attributes to assume these key appointments and command positions both in Canada and internationally,” said General Walter Natyncyzk, Chief of the Defence Staff. “I know these senior officers, and I am confident in their ability to excel in leading the men and women under their command.

The following promotions and appointments for Regular Force senior officers will take place in 2010: 

■Vice-Admiral A.B. Donaldson will be appointed Vice Chief of the Defence Staff at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ) in Ottawa, replacing Vice-Admiral J.A.D. Rouleau;
■Vice-Admiral J.A.D. Rouleau will be appointed Canadian military representative to the NATO in Brussels, replacing Lt.-Gen. C.J.R. Davis, who will be retiring;
■Maj.-Gen. P.J. Devlin will be promoted to Lt.-Gen. and appointed Chief of the Land Staff at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Lt.-Gen. A.B. Leslie whose next appointment will be announced at a later date;
■Maj.-Gen. W. Semianiw will be promoted to Lt.-Gen. and appointed Commander Canada Command in Ottawa, replacing Vice-Admiral A.B. Donaldson;
■Maj.-Gen. S.A. Beare will be appointed Deputy Commander – NATO Training Mission- Afghanistan (NTM-A) International Security Assistance Force HQ in Afghanistan, replacing Maj.-Gen. M.J. Ward; 
■Rear Admiral N.S. Greenwood will be appointed Commander Joint Task Force Pacific and Commander Maritime Forces Pacific in Esquimalt, replacing Rear Admiral T.H.W. Pile, who will be retiring; 
■Maj.-Gen. J.M.M. Hainse will be appointed Deputy Director General International Security Policy at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore D.C. Gardam; 
■Rear Admiral P.A. Maddison will be appointed  Assistant Chief of the Maritime Staff at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Rear Admiral N.S. Greenwood; 
■Maj.-Gen. M.J. Ward will be appointed Commander Canadian Defence Academy in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.P.Y.D. Gosselin; 
■Commodore D.C. Gardam will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Commander Joint Task Force Atlantic and Commander Maritime Forces Atlantic in Halifax, replacing Rear Admiral P.A. Maddison; 
■Commodore R.W. Greenwood will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed commander Canadian Defence Liaison Staff (Washington), replacing Maj.-Gen. D.W. Langton, who will be retiring; 
■Brig.-Gen. J.R.M.G. Laroche will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Commander Land Force Doctrine and Training System Headquarters in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.M.M. Hainse; 
■Commodore M.F.R. Lloyd will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Chief of Force Development at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. S.A. Beare; 
■Brig.-Gen. J.A.J. Parent will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Canadian Expeditionary Forces Command at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. P.J. Devlin; 
■Brig.-Gen. J.M.C. Rousseau will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Chief of Defence Intelligence at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. M.G. MacDonald, who will be retiring; 
■Commodore A.M. Smith will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Chief of Military Personnel at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. W. Semianiw; 
■Brig.-Gen. R.V. Blanchette will be appointed Director General Assistant Deputy Minister (Public Affairs) at NDHQ Ottawa; 
■Brig.-Gen. S. Bowes will be appointed Commander Land Force Atlantic Area Halifax, replacing Brig.-Gen. A.T. Stack; 
■Brig.-Gen. J.A.G. Champagne will be appointed Deputy Commander Canada Command Headquarters in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.P.P.J. Lacroix, who will be retiring; 
■Commodore J.E.T.P. Ellis will be appointed Commander Canadian Fleet Pacific in Esquimalt, replacing Commodore M.F.R. Lloyd; 
■Commodore P.T.E. Finn will be appointed Director General Maritime Equipment Program Management at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore R.W. Greenwood; 
■Commodore L.M. Hickey will be appointed Commander Canadian Fleet Atlantic in Halifax, replacing Commodore M.A.G. Norman;
■Brig.-Gen. H.F. Jaeger will be appointed Director General Reserves and Cadets at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore J.R. MacIsaac, who will be retiring;
■Brig.-Gen. M.P. Jorgensen will be appointed Deputy J5, Joint Force Command (JFC) HQ Brunssum, the Netherlands;
■A/Brig.-Gen. C.R. King will be promoted to Brig.-Gen and appointed Director General Operations, Strategic Joint Staff at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. R.V. Blanchette;
■Brig.-Gen. J.C. Madower will be appointed Assistant Chief Military Personnel at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore A.M. Smith;
■Brig.-Gen. E.N. Matern will be appointed Chief of Staff (Operations) Canadian Expeditionary Forces Command in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.A.J. Parent;
■A/Brig.-Gen. J.B.D. Menard was promoted to Brig.-Gen. and will be appointed Commander Land Force Quebec Area in Montreal, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.R.M.G. Laroche; 
■Brig.-Gen. D.B. Millar will be appointed Director of Operations, Defence/International Security, Foreign and Defence Policy Secretariat at the Pricy Council Office in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.M.C. Rousseau; 
■Brig.-Gen. D.G. Neasmith will be appointed to the Combined Security Transition Command Assistant Commanding General for Afghan national army development in Afghanistan, replacing Brig.-Gen. P.F. Wynnyk; 
■Commodore M.A.G. Norman will be appointed Director General Maritime Force Development at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore J.E.T.P. Ellis; 
■Acting Brig.-Gen. J.G.E. Tremblay was promoted to Brig.-Gen. and remains as Deputy Commanding General (US) I Corps in Fort Lewis, Washington;
■Brig.-Gen. J.H. Vance will be appointed Director General Land Capability Development at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.R.A. Tremblay;
■Brig.-Gen. J.Y.R.A. Viens will be appointed Director General Military Careers at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.C. Madower; 
■Brig.-Gen. C.T. Whitecross will be appointed International Security Assistance Force Deputy Chief of Staff Communication in Afghanistan; 
■Commodore K.E. Williams will be appointed Commander Canadian Defence Liaison Staff (London, England), replacing Maj.-Gen. J.D.A. Hincke, who will be retiring; 
■Brig.-Gen. P.F. Wynnyk will be appointed Commander Land Force Western Area in Edmonton, replacing Brig.-Gen. M.P. Jorgensen;
■Capt. (Navy) M.S. Adamson will be promoted to Commodore and appointed Project Manager Canadian Surface Combatant at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore P.T.E. Finn;
■Capt. (Navy) B.W. Belliveau will be promoted to Commodore (acting while so employed) and appointed Deputy Chief of Staff Operations Maritime Component Command (MCC) in Northwood, United Kingdom;
■Col. J.C. Coates will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander CONUS NORAD in Tyndall Air Force Base, Florida, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.Y.R.A.Viens; 
■Col. K.A. Corbould will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Deputy Commander 10 Mountain Division HQ in Afghanistan;
■Col. M.D. Day was promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and remains Commander Canadian Special Operations Forces Command in Ottawa;
■Col. J.J.R.G. Hamel will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Commander Joint Task Force North in Yellowknife, replacing Brig.-Gen. D.B. Millar; 
■Col. M.J. Hood will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Director General Air Force Development at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. D.A. Davies, who will be retiring; 
■Col. J.C.G. Juneau will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Deputy Commanding General XVIII Airborne Corps in Fort Bragg, California, replacing Brig.-Gen. E.N. Matern 
■Col. F.A. Lewis will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Commander Land Force Central Area in Toronto, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Collin; 
■Col. D.J. Milner will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Commander Joint Task Force in Afghanistan replacing Brig.-Gen. J.B.D. Menard; 
■Col. L.N. Russell will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Director General Air Personnel at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. T.F.J. Leversedge, who will be retiring; 
■Capt. (Navy) D.L. Sing will be promoted Commodore (acting while so employed) and appointed Director General Naval Personnel at NDHQ Ottawa, replacing Commodore L.M. Hickey; 
■Col. J.P.J. St-Amand was promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed J5 Director Strategic Plans in Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe (SHAPE) HQ, Mons Casteau, Belgium; and 
■Col. C.C Thurrott will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander and Chief of Operations and Plans Canadian Operations Support Command in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. C.T. Whitecross. 
After distinguished service to the CF and Canada, the following senior officers will complete their careers and retire from the CF Regular Force in 2010: 

■Lt.-Gen. C.J.R. Davis;
■Maj.-Gen. J.D.A. Hincke; 
■Maj.-Gen. D.W. Langton; 
■Maj.-Gen. M.G. MacDonald; 
■Rear Admiral T.H.W. Pile; 
■Brig.-Gen. D.A. Davies; 
■Brig.-Gen. D.C Kettle; 
■Brig.-Gen. J.P.P.J. Lacroix; 
■Brig.-Gen. T.F.J. Leversedge; 
■Brig.-Gen. J.J. Selbie;
■Brig.-Gen. C.S. Sullivan; and
■Brig.-Gen. K.W. Watkin.
- 30 -

For more information on senior appointments at National Defence, please visit: www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dsa-dns/index-eng.asp.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2010)

....announced by DND:

"The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced the following Canadian Forces (CF) senior promotions and appointments for Regular Force senior officers:

    * Maj.-Gen. R.P.F. Bertrand will be appointed Director General Financial Management, Assistant Deputy Minister Finance and Corporate Services at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ) in Ottawa, replacing A/BGen J.G.C.Y. Rochette who will be retiring;
    * Maj.-Gen. J.M.M. Hainse will be appointed Chief of Programme at NDHQ, Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. R.P.F. Bertrand;
    * Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Collin will be appointed Chief of Staff Canada Command in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. G.C.P. Matte, who will be retiring;
    * Brig.-Gen. J.B.D. Ménard will be appointed Project Leader Military Personnel Management Capability Transformation (MPMCT) at NDHQ in Ottawa;
    * Commodore M.A.G. Norman will be appointed Navy representative to the Canadian Forces Transformation Team at NDHQ in Ottawa;
    * Brig.-Gen. D.W. Thompson will be appointed Deputy Director General International Security Policy at NDHQ in Ottawa, replacing Rear Admiral D.C. Gardam;
    * Brig.-Gen. J.R.A. Tremblay will be appointed Commander Land Force Quebec Area Montreal, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.R.M.G. Laroche;
    * Col. F.G. Bigelow will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Air Force Representative to the Canadian Forces Transformation Team at NDHQ Ottawa;
    * Col. M.R. Dabros will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Director General Land Staff at NDHQ in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. D.W. Thompson;
    * Capt. (Navy) J.F. Newton will be promoted to Commodore (acting while so employed) and appointed Director General Navy Personnel at NDHQ in Ottawa, replacing Commodore L.M. Hickey; and
    * Capt. (Navy) D.L. Sing will be promoted to Commodore (acting while so employed) and appointed Director General Maritime Force Development at NDHQ in Ottawa, replacing Commodore J.E.T.P. Ellis.

After distinguished service to the Canadian Forces and Canada, the following senior officers will complete their careers and retire from the Regular Force in 2010:

    * Maj.-Gen. J.P.Y.D.Gosselin; and
    * Brig.-Gen. G.C.P. Matte."


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jul 2010)

Congrats to Capt Newton. I"ve work with him before. Good guy for the job I say. Have fun in Ottawa.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2011)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3716

The following promotions and appointments for Canadian Forces senior officers will take place in 2011:

    * Commodore J.J. Bennett will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Chief Reserves and Cadets at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ) in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen Tabbernor who will be retiring after 43 years of distinguished service to the CF;

    * Brig.-Gen. M.D. Day will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Deputy Commanding General Army – Combined Security Transition Command/NATO Training Mission HQ in Kabul, Afghanistan; 

    * Brig.-Gen. H.F. Jaeger was seconded to Veterans Affairs Canada, in Ottawa;

    * Brig.-Gen. J.G. Milne will be appointed Director General Reserves and Cadets at NDHQ, in  Ottawa;

    * Brig.-Gen. D.W. Thompson will be appointed Commander Canadian Special Operations Forces Command at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. M.D. Day;

    * Brig.-Gen. K.L. Woiden will be appointed Combined Security Transition Command Assistant Commanding General for Afghan national army development in Afghanistan, replacing Brig.-Gen. D.G. Neasmith;

    * Acting Brig.-Gen. K.A. Corbould was promoted to Brig.-Gen. and remains as Director Future Plans Regional Command (South) HQ – Joint Task Force in Afghanistan;

    * Acting Brig.-Gen. M.R. Dabros was promoted to Brig.-Gen. and remains as Director General Land Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa;

    * Acting Brig.-Gen. J.C.G. Juneau was promoted to Brig.-Gen. and remains as Deputy Commanding 18 AB Corps (U.S. Army) in Fort Bragg, North Carolina, United States of America;

    * Acting Brig.-Gen. S.J. Kummel was promoted to Brig.-Gen.  and remains as Director General Plans – Strategic Joint Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa;

    * Col. P.J. Bury will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Land Force Western Area in Edmonton, replacing Brig.-Gen. K.L. Woiden;

    * Commodore D.W. Craig was promoted to his current rank and appointed Commander Naval Reserve, in Québec City, replacing Commodore J. Bennett;

    * Col. J.M. Lanthier will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Deputy Commanding General (U.S.) I Corps in Fort Lewis, Washington, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G.E. Tremblay;

    * Col. K.D. McQuillan was promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Deputy Commanding General for Coalition/Effects with U.S. First Cavalry Divisions Regional Command (East) Afghanistan;

    * Col. T.E. Putt will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Land Force Doctrine and Training System, in Kingston, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G. Milne


----------



## Strike (7 Feb 2011)

> Acting Brig.-Gen. M.R. Dabros was promoted to Brig.-Gen. and remains as Director General Land Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa;



G2G -- I assume there are only so many Dabros' in the CF.  Is this the Dabros I am thinking of?  If so, gotta love Tac Hel.   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> G2G -- I assume there are only so many Dabros' in the CF.  Is this the Dabros I am thinking of?  If so, gotta love Tac Hel.   ;D


 :nod:
Here's the link to his CMP bio.


----------



## McG (7 Feb 2011)

What do we get from having both a Chief Reserves and Cadets and a Director General Reserves and Cadets?  The titles seem to suggest a linear chain of command.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> What do we get from having both a Chief Reserves and Cadets and a Director General Reserves and Cadets?



Another 6 figure a year General.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> What do we get from having both a Chief Reserves and Cadets and a Director General Reserves and Cadets?  The titles seem to suggest a linear chain of command.


I don't know the answer. Best guess would be to check out the Chief - Reserves and Cadets site.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2011)

MCG said:
			
		

> What do we get from having both a Chief Reserves and Cadets and a Director General Reserves and Cadets?  The titles seem to suggest a linear chain of command.



Traditionally, C Res & Cdts is a 2* on class A (part-time) service, with a Reg F DGRC to run things on a full-time basis.  Essentially DGRC is a COS type job, but named in accordance with NDHQ conventions (hence a DG).  Beneath them is a D Res and a D Cdts, both Colonels.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> G2G -- I assume there are only so many Dabros' in the CF.  Is this the Dabros I am thinking of?  If so, gotta love Tac Hel.   ;D



Indeed, Strike!  Now the Air Force and Navy just need to catch up to the Army in cross-pollinating the general ranks to enhance joint understanding and interoperability.  At the very least, one would think that the Navy might consider bringing a Naval Aviator general officer into the flag officer structure.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Feb 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Another 6 figure a year General.



Actually much cheaper since she is a Reserve and the position is class A.

Her "real" job (as we say in the reserves) is Priincipal of a private school for girls in Ontario, so watch out if you don't want your fingers slapped!


----------



## dapaterson (8 Feb 2011)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually much cheaper since she is a Reserve and the position is class A.
> 
> Her "real" job (as we say in the reserves) is Priincipal of a private school for girls in Ontario, so watch out if you don't want your fingers slapped!



She hasn't been class A / working outside the military for at least a decade.  It will be interesting to see whether she returns to class A as CRes & Cdts, or whether she becomes a full-time C Res & Cdts.


----------



## Haggis (8 Feb 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> She hasn't been class A / working outside the military for at least a decade.  It will be interesting to see whether she returns to class A as CRes & Cdts, or whether she becomes a full-time C Res & Cdts.





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Traditionally, C Res & Cdts is a 2* on class A (part-time) service, with a Reg F DGRC to run things on a full-time basis.  Essentially DGRC is a COS type job, but named in accordance with NDHQ conventions (hence a DG).



C Res & Cdts is a Class A establishment position (as is the C Res & Cdts CWO) and funded as such.  DGRC is usually a Reg F position but has been temporarily established as Class B.  D Res is a Class B position.  D Cdts/JCR is a Reg F position.  Both Colonels.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Feb 2011)

Anyone catch the brutally inaccurate news reporting going on about Brig.-Gen. M.D. Day's promotion.

The MSN seem to think he is the CO of JTF2 and not the Commander of CANSOFCOM.

Of course all news articles have to mention the ongoing investigations.

This crap from the Ottawa Citizen (which of any newspaper, I would thought would get it right):

"JTF 2 gets new commander"

Former boss will now lead training of Afghan soldiers

A new commander for JTF 2 heads a long list of military appointments released by Defence Minister Peter MacKay on Monday.

Brig.-Gen. Mike Day, who as commander of Canadian Special Operations Forces Command was responsible for the elite counterterrorist unit Joint Task Force 2, was promoted to major general to lead the training of Afghan soldiers in Kabul.

Day is to be replaced by Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, who served as the Canadian Forces' commander in Kandahar from 2008-2009. Day's promotion comes as Canada's combat mission inAfghanistan switches to a training mission this year.

Meanwhile, the Department of Defence is currently investigating allegations of misconduct perpetrated by JTF 2 members in Afghanistan.

Read more: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/gets+commander/4240349/story.html#ixzz1DQUSoH1m


----------



## dapaterson (25 Mar 2011)

from: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3756 - ink was still wet when the Government fell, I suspect...

OTTAWA – The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, is pleased to announce additional senior Canadian Forces (CF) promotions and appointments for 2011. These officers lead the CF in defending Canada’s values, interests, and sovereignty at home and abroad. 

“In order to ensure the CF’s continued success, it is imperative that all of its members benefit from strong leadership,” said Minister MacKay. “With the extensive knowledge, experience, and skills that these General and Flag Officers possess, they excel in leading the men and women under their command.” 

“These officers have earned the privilege to lead Canada's finest in armed conflict and in peace,” said General Walter Natyncyzk, Chief of the Defence Staff. “I am honoured to work alongside them and am humbled by the dedication they have shown to the service of our country.”

In addition to what was announced earlier this month, the following promotions and appointments for Canadian Forces senior officers will take place in 2011: 

Maj.-Gen. T.J. Lawson will be promoted to Lt.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander NORAD in Colorado Springs, Colorado, replacing Lt.-Gen. J.M. Duval, who will be retiring; 
Rear Admiral P.A. Maddison will be promoted to Vice-Admiral and appointed Chief of the Maritime Staff at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ), in Ottawa, replacing Vice-Admiral P.D. McFadden, who will be retiring; 
Maj.-Gen. G.R. Thibault will be promoted to Lt.-Gen. and appointed Chairman of the Inter-American Defense Board, in Washington D.C.; 
Maj.-Gen. J.A.J.Y. Blondin will be appointed Assistant Chief of the Air Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen T.J. Lawson; 
Rear Admiral R.A. Davidson will be appointed Director Policy and Plans at NATO Headquarters in Brussels, Belgium; 
Maj.-Gen. P.J. Forgues will be appointed Commander Canadian Defence Academy, in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.P.Y.D. Gosselin, who will be retiring; 
Maj.-Gen. J.A.J. Parent will be appointed Commander 1 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.A.J.Y. Blondin; 
Maj.-Gen. I.C. Poulter will be appointed Chief of Programme at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.M.M. Hainse, whose next appointment will be announced at a later date; 
Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C Collin will be promoted Maj.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Canada Command, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.A.G. Champagne, who will be retiring; 
Brig.-Gen. J.R. Ferron will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Commander 1 Canadian Division, in Kingston; 
Brig.-Gen. E.N. Matern will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Canadian Expeditionary Force Command, in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.A.J. Parent; 
Commodore M.A.G. Norman will be promoted to Rear Admiral and appointed Assistant Chief of the Maritime Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Rear Admiral P.A. Maddison; 
Brig.-Gen. J.H. Vance will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Director of Staff -Strategic Joint Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Rear Admiral R.A. Davidson; 
Brig.-Gen. J.Y.R.A. Viens will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed NORAD J3, in Colorado Springs, replacing Maj.-Gen P.J. Forgues; 
Brig.-Gen. C.T. Whitecross will be promoted to Maj.-Gen. and appointed Chief of Staff Assistant Deputy Minister (Infrastructure and Environment) at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. D.J.R.S. Benjamin, who will be retiring; 
Brig.-Gen. P.J. Atkinson will be appointed Chief of Staff – Vice Chief of Defence Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Barabé, who will be retiring; 
Brig.-Gen. R.D. Foster will be appointed Chief of Staff Canada Command, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Collin; 
Brig.-Gen. M.J. Hood will be appointed Deputy Director General International Security Policy at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. D.W. Thompson; 
Brig.-Gen. S.J. Kummel will be appointed Director General Air Force Development at NDHQ, in Qttawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. M.J. Hood; 
Brig.-Gen. C.A. Lamarre will be appointed Commander Joint Task Force Afghanistan, replacing Acting Brig.-Gen. D.J. Milner; 
Brig.-Gen. P.R. Matte will be appointed J5 Director Strategic Plans in Shape HQ, in Mons Casteau, Belgium, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.P.J. St-Amand; 
Brig.-Gen. D.G. Neasmith will be appointed Chief of Staff Assistant Deputy Minister (Information Management) at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. G.R. Thibault; 
Brig.-Gen. R.R. Pitre will be appointed Director General Integrated Force Development – Space at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. P.R. Matte; 
Brig.-Gen. J.P.J. St-Amand will be appointed Deputy Commander Force Generation 1 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg, replacing Brig.-Gen. R.D. Foster; 
Brig.-Gen. J.G.E. Tremblay will be appointed Commandant Royal Military College of Canada, in Kingston, replacing Commodore W.S. Truelove; 
Commodore W.S. Truelove will be appointed Chief of Staff (Operations) Canadian Expeditionary Force Command, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. E.N. Matern; 
Acting Brig.-Gen. F.G. Bigelow will be appointed Director General Personnel and Family Support Services at NDHQ, in Ottawa; 
Col. J.C. Chapman will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Land Force Central Area, in Toronto, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.G. Milne; 
Capt. (Navy) J.P.G. Couturier will be promoted to Commodore and appointed Deputy Combined and Joint 5 Central Command HQ, in Tampa Bay, Florida, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.R. Ferron; 
Col. M.P. Galvin will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Commander 2 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg, replacing Brig.-Gen. R.R. Pitre; 
Brig.-Gen. P.E.R.S. Hebert will be temporarily appointed Commander Land Force Quebec Area, in Montreal, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.R.A. Tremblay, who will be retiring. Upon his return from Afghanistan, Col. J.R. Giguère will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Commander Land Force Quebec Area, in Montreal; 
Acting Brig.-Gen. J.M. Lanthier will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and his future appointment to 1 U.S. Corps, in Fort Lewis, Washington, remains unchanged; 
Col. G.D. Loos will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Director General Cyber at NDHQ, in Ottawa; 
Col. M.A. Matheson will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Director General Plans – Strategic Joint Staff at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. S.J. Kummel; 
Acting Brig.-Gen, D.J. Milner will be appointed Deputy Commanding General III Corps, in Fort Hood, Texas, replacing Brig.-Gen. P.J. Atkinson; 
Col. N. Naaman will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Project Leader Military Personnel Management Capability Transformation at NDHQ, in Ottawa; 
Acting Commodore J.F. Newton will be promoted to Commodore and remains as Director General Naval Personnel at NDHQ, in Ottawa; 
Col. M.K. Overton will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Director General Military Careers at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.Y.R.A. Viens; 
Acting Brig.-Gen. A.C. Patch will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and remains as Director General Land Equipment Program Management at NDHQ, in Ottawa; 
Col. G.M. Reid will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Air Reserve Advisor and Deputy Commander Support 1 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg, replacing Brig.-Gen. E.B. Thuen, who will be retiring; 
Col. J.B. Simms will be promoted to Brig.-Gen. and appointed Director General Land Capability Development at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.H. Vance; 
Acting Commodore D.L. Sing will be promoted to Commodore and remains as Director General Maritime Force Development at NDHQ, in Ottawa; 
Capt. (Navy) E.M. Steele will be promoted to Commodore and appointed Deputy Chief of Staff Assistant Deputy Minister (Materiel) at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. I.C. Poulter; 
After distinguished service to the CF and Canada, the following senior officers will complete their careers and retire from the CF in 2011:

Lt.-Gen. J.M. Duval; 
Vice-Admiral P.D. McFadden; 
Maj.-Gen. D.J.R.S. Benjamin; 
Maj.-Gen. J.P.Y.D. Gosselin; 
Maj.-Gen. A.G. Hines; 
Maj.-Gen. D.C. Tabbernor (as previously announced on February 7, 2011); 
Brig.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Barabé; 
Brig.-Gen. J.A.G. Champagne; 
Brig.-Gen. E.B. Thuen; and 
Brig.-Gen. J.R.A. Tremblay. 
- 30 -

For more information on senior appointments at the Department of National Defence, please visit: www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dsa-dns/index-eng.asp.


----------



## GAP (25 Mar 2011)

is this an normal annual turnaround, or is it tied into getting it done before the government falls.?


----------



## dapaterson (25 Mar 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> is this an normal annual turnaround, or is it tied into getting it done before the government falls.?



I think the answer is "Yes" to both.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2011)

Acting Brig.-Gen, D.J. Milner will be appointed Deputy Commanding General III Corps, in Fort Hood, Texas, replacing Brig.-Gen. P.J. Atkinson;


What is with Fort Hood and RCDs?  Frackin near every CO I have had has now been Deputy Comd of III Corps.  Hillier, Natynczyk, MacDonald, Atkinson, and now Milner.


----------



## Haggis (25 Mar 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Acting Brig.-Gen, D.J. Milner will be appointed Deputy Commanding General III Corps, in Fort Hood, Texas, replacing Brig.-Gen. P.J. Atkinson;
> 
> 
> What is with Fort Hood and RCDs?  Frackin near every CO I have had has now been Deputy Comd of III Corps.  Hillier, Natynczyk, MacDonald, Atkinson, and now Milner.



Milner is gonna be a perfect "fit" in Texas.  They may want to keep him there...


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Mar 2011)

My recollection of Fort Hood in 1969 was miles of tank parks, ugly heat and humidity and a two dimensional rattlesnake after it had been run over by a M109. I also chased and tackled an armadillo, but it got away.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Mar 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> My recollection of Fort Hood .....


...was a dopey scorpion tattoo.

Too soon old; too late smart   :brickwall:


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Mar 2012)

.... according to this from the CF Info-machine:





> .... The following promotions and appointments for CF senior officers will take place in 2012:
> 
> Rear-Admiral R.A. Davidson will be promoted Vice-Admiral and appointed Canadian Military Representative to NATO, in Brussels, Belgium, replacing Vice-Admiral J.A.D. Rouleau, who will be retiring;
> Maj.-Gen. J.R. Ferron will be appointed Deputy Commander, NATO Training Mission – Afghanistan, in Kabul, Afghanistan, replacing Maj.-Gen. M.D. Day;
> ...


----------



## Brad Sallows (27 Mar 2012)

Darn.  Passed over again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Mar 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... according to this from the CF Info-machine:
> 
> 
> > Quote
> ...



Congratulations to General Stack on your new posting.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 May 2012)

The latest batch:





> .... In addition to those announced in March, the following promotions and appointments for CF senior officers will take place in 2012:
> 
> Lt.-Gen. S.A. Beare will be appointed Commander Canadian Joint Operations Command, in Ottawa;
> Maj.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Collin will be appointed Commander 1 Canadian Division, in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.R. Ferron;
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 May 2012)

...." In addition to those announced in March, the following promotions and appointments for CF senior officers will take place in 2012:

    Lt.-Gen. S.A. Beare will be appointed Commander Canadian Joint Operations Command, in Ottawa;
    Maj.-Gen. J.G.J.C. Collin will be appointed Commander 1 Canadian Division, in Kingston, replacing Maj.-Gen. J.R. Ferron;
    Maj.-Gen. A.J. Howard will be appointed Chief of Transformation Implementation at National Defence Headquarters, in Ottawa;
    Commodore J.E.T.P. Ellis will be promoted Rear-Admiral and appointed Deputy Commander (Expeditionary) Canadian Joint Operations Command, in Ottawa;
    Brig.-Gen. R.D. Foster will be promoted Maj.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander (Continental) Canadian Joint Operations Command, in Ottawa;
    Acting Brig.-Gen. J.C.F. Mackay will be appointed Commander Joint Operational Support Group, in Kingston;
    Brig.-Gen. D.B. Millar will be promoted Maj.-Gen. and remain Military Advisor to the Privy Council Office, in Ottawa;
    Brig.-Gen. S.P. Noonan will be promoted Maj.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander (Operational Support) Canadian Joint Operations Command, in Ottawa;
    Brig.-Gen. M.K. Overton will be appointed Assistant Chief of Military Personnel, in Ottawa, replacing Brig.-Gen. J.C. Madower;
    Acting Brig.-Gen. J.B. Ploughman will be appointed Chief of Staff Canadian Joint Operations Command Headquarters, in Ottawa;
    Col. J.J.R.S. Bernier will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Surgeon General/Director General Health Services, in Ottawa, replacing Commodore H.W. Jung, who will be retiring;
    Col. S.A. Brennan will be promoted Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Director General Capability and Structure Integration, in Ottawa;
    Col. J.D. Henley will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Deputy Commander Land Force Atlantic Area, in Halifax, replacing Brig.-Gen. A.T. Stack;
    Col. D.W. Joyce will be promoted Brig.-Gen. and appointed Military
    Advisor to the National Security Advisor to the Prime Minister, in Ottawa, replacing Maj.-Gen. R.V. Blanchette, who will be retiring; and
    Col. M.J. Pearson will be promoted Brig.-Gen. (acting while so employed) and appointed Commander Canadian Contingent Operation Proteus, in Jerusalem, Israel.

After distinguished service to the CF and Canada, Lt.-Gen. W. Semianiw will be assigned a special project upon his departure from Canada Command, as the Canadian Joint Operations Command is established. The details of this project will be announced at a later date, following which he will retire "....



What is "16 people who've never been in my kitchen", Alex


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Aug 2012)

The latest "announced end of day before the long weekend" list of promotions (also attached if link doesn't work) - congrats to all:





> the following  promotions and appointments for CF senior officers will take place in 2012:
> 
> •Lt.-Gen.  T.J. Lawson will be promoted General and appointed Chief of the Defence Staff  at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ), in Ottawa, replacing General W.J. Natynczyk, who  will be retiring;
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Feb 2013)

This is just new on Reuters


> Minister of National Defence Announces Canadian Armed Forces Senior Promotions and Appointments
> 
> Wed Feb 6, 2013 11:06am EST
> Marketwire
> ...


----------



## Brad Sallows (6 Feb 2013)

I see we were all passed over again.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Feb 2013)

A bit more here.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Feb 2013)

So why didn't we let these folks retire and not promote?........you know, just to try and show the military has a small concept of fiscal responsibility?

Oh,...yes I forgot,...because "they" haven't got a flippin' clue.


----------



## GAP (6 Feb 2013)

once the dust dies down, is there good news in this announcement......?


----------



## dapaterson (6 Feb 2013)

GAP said:
			
		

> once the dust dies down, is there good news in this announcement......?



LGen Thibault as VCDS is an excellent choice.  It will be a thankless job, but he's intelligent, perceptive and hard working, and will do the best for the institution.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Feb 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> LGen Thibault as VCDS is an excellent choice.  It will be a thankless job, but he's intelligent, perceptive and hard working, and will do the best for the institution.



And his is Signals   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> And his is Signals   ;D



We're infiltrating!


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Feb 2013)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> And his is Signals   ;D



But he's not quite at the top, unlike other Signal officers who became CDS (Ramsey Withers) and Chief of the General Staff, before unification, (SF Clark).


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (6 Feb 2013)

Any body else get the impression that that's a lot of people jumping ship, I mean retiring all at once??  Seems like a big shuffle and a clean house to me.  Not that the incoming members don't deserve the posts, I'm sure they do, otherwise they wouldn't get it, but that's a big shuffle at the top of the house.


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Feb 2013)

Some newspapers, like the _Ottawa citizen_ are spinnig the story as a "sign of major changes to come," suggesting that the government is preparing DND for a "major shift in focus from the days of the Afghanistan war and increasing budgets, to a state of deep budget cuts and limited deployments." My guess is that several very senior officers saw that the time ripe for a career change ~ e.g. not going to be CDS ~ or, perhaps, just decided that they've served long enough. There is a "knock down" effect when one person leaves, others have to move to fill in the vacancy and then fill in for the fill-ins.


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Feb 2013)

Lieutenant-General P.J. Devlin retiring??  Did I miss something, I thought he was going places?/  Can the More cerebral (And Regimental associated made guys of the RCR Mafia) members of the site educate me....

dileas

tess


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Feb 2013)

I am not sure the number of retirements is out of whack from other years. The list is presented differently, but that could be the managing change thingy in action.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Feb 2013)

I have heard that a significant number of GOFOs were reaching 35 YOS next year, and less this year.  Apparently the CDS decided to balance out the impact over two years.  Sounds reasonable to me (but then again, I am not a GOFO with 34 YOS....)


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Feb 2013)

No PPCLI officers selected for general in this batch ?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Feb 2013)

BGen Brennan was confirmed in rank.  BGen Eyre has another year as DCOM 18 AB Corps.  BGen Corbould is in AStan (or en rte).  MGen Day still moving and shaking.

I have heard that there may be some promotions for Patricias in 2014, and the outlook for 2015-19 is spectacular.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Feb 2013)

GOFO attrition doesn't mirror the CF population at large, since they are all quite senior, and closer to the ends of their careers than to the beginning.  Thus, like any cohort with 30 +/- years of service, there will be more retirements than the population at large.

I must admit that, after reading through, I prefer this layout for the message, since you can see the moving pieces in action: Bloggins was made ADM(Basket Weaving), so Jones got Bloggins' old job as Director General Insanity, and Thompson was sent to NATO as Senior Canadian Court Jester to replace Jones.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Feb 2013)

BG Eyre has had a rather stellar career from LTC to flag rank in a few years time.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (6 Feb 2013)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> BG Eyre has had a rather stellar career from LTC 2Lt to flag rank in a few 24 years time.



FTFY


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Feb 2013)

Recognized a few names, but no one than I knew personally. However, one appointment did catch my attention:



> Major-General J.H. Vance will be promoted Lieutenant-General and appointed Deputy Commander Allied Joint Force Command, in Naples, Italy, replacing Lieutenant-General J.M.M. Hainse



I was in Naples (then called Allied Forces, Southern Europe - AFSOUTH) from '99 - '03 and we had about 20 Canadian military members with the highest rank being Colonel. That the DCOM is now a Canadian is surprising and I think, shows how much our star has risen among our NATO allies compared to say about 15 or so years ago.


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Feb 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> FTFY



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (6 Feb 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Lieutenant-General P.J. Devlin retiring??  Did I miss something, I thought he was going places?/  Can the More cerebral (And Regimental associated made guys of the RCR Mafia) members of the site educate me....
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



An awesome Man.  Have had the pleasure of meeting him a couple times and he is a solid strait shooter.  Will be missed.  Looks like the Army is positioning some great people for anotherrun at CDS in 3 and 6 years (LGen Vance followed by MGen Day)  interested to see where that will go.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Feb 2013)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Recognized a few names, but no one than I knew personally. However, one appointment did catch my attention:
> 
> I was in Naples (then called Allied Forces, Southern Europe - AFSOUTH) from '99 - '03 and we had about 20 Canadian military members with the highest rank being Colonel. That the DCOM is now a Canadian is surprising and I think, shows how much our star has risen among our NATO allies compared to say about 15 or so years ago.




So we send ranks there depending on what they think of us or what we think of ourselves??  Serious question......


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> BGen Brennan was confirmed in rank.  BGen Eyre has another year as DCOM 18 AB Corps.  BGen Corbould is in AStan (or en rte).  MGen Day still moving and shaking.
> 
> I have heard that there may be some promotions for Patricias in 2014, and the outlook for 2015-19 is spectacular.




Is that Shane Brennan?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (19 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is that Shane Brennan?



Yup


----------



## Haggis (19 Feb 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> So we send ranks there depending on what they think of us or what we think of ourselves??  Serious question......



The rank requirements (high/low) for such positions are set by the NATO, not us.  If we were to send a superbly capable BGen to fill a NATO BGen/MGen spot, if everyone else at the table is a MGen, he would not be seen to hold an "equal" seat with his MGen peers.  Secondly, some of our allies may percieve that Canada does not take the position seriously if we under-rank it, regardless of how capable our BGen is.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2013)

I had the privilege to be in Gen Brennan's company in Croatia in 93. Gen Eyre was the Recce Pl Commander.


----------



## Rifleman62 (19 Feb 2013)

Wayne Eyre was the RSSO of the RWpgRif prior to taking his US green beret crse. In fact he lists his RSSO tour on his bio.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Feb 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Wayne Eyre was the RSSO of the RWpgRif prior to taking his US green beret crse. In fact he lists his RSSO tour on his bio.



One of the more level headed officers I've met. We could use some more like him.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> One of the more level headed officers I've met. We could use some more like him.



I couldn't agree more. I served with him in Croatia and later in Afghanistan. I would do so again in a heartbeat.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2014)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/news/article.page?doc=the-chief-of-the-defence-staff-announces-senior-promotions-appointments-and-retirements-in-the-canadian-armed-forces/hrd91uqv

Introduction

General Tom Lawson, Chief of the Defence Staff, is pleased to announce this year’s initial list of senior appointments, promotions and retirements in the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF). These officers lead the CAF in the defence of Canada’s values and interests, at home and abroad.

Quick Facts

Please find below promotions, appointments, and retirements that will occur this year:

Lieutenant-General J.H. Vance will be appointed Commander Canadian Joint Operations, in Ottawa, replacing Lieutenant-General S.A. Beare, who will retire from service in Autumn 2014.

Major-General M.D. Day will be promoted Lieutenant-General and appointed Deputy Commander Allied Joint Force Command Naples, in Naples, Italy, replacing Lieutenant-General J.H. Vance.

Major-General S.J. Bowes will be appointed Chief of Force Development, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Major-General M.D. Day.

Brigadier-General J.C.G Juneau will be promoted Major-General and appointed Commander Canadian Army Doctrine and Training Centre, in Kingston, replacing Major-General S.J. Bowes.

Brigadier-General W.D. Eyre will be appointed Commander 3rd Canadian Division, in Edmonton, replacing Brigadier-General J.C.G. Juneau.

Colonel S.C. Hetherington will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Deputy Commanding General (Operations) XVIII Airborne Corps and Fort Bragg, in Fort Bragg, North Carolina, USA, replacing Brigadier-General W.D. Eyre.

Major-General D.J. Milner will be appointed Commander 1st Canadian Division, in Kingston, replacing Major-General J.R. Ferron, who will retire from service.

Commodore J.P.G. Couturier will be promoted Rear-Admiral and appointed Director General International Security Policy, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Rear-Admiral D.C. Gardam, who will retire from service.

Brigadier-General T.N. Balfe will be appointed J5 Strategic Joint Staff, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Commodore J.P.G. Couturier.

Rear-Admiral J.E.T.P. Ellis will be appointed Deputy Commander Canadian Joint Operations Command, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Major-General S.P. Noonan, who will retire from service.

Brigadier-General C.A. Lamarre will be promoted to Major-General and appointed Deputy Commander (Expeditionary), at Canadian Joint Operations Command, in Ottawa, replacing Rear-Admiral J.E.T.P. Ellis.

Commodore S.E.G. Bishop will be appointed J3 Strategic Joint Staff, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General C.A. Lamarre.

Captain(Navy) C.A. Baines will be promoted Commodore and appointed Commander Canadian Fleet Atlantic, in Halifax, replacing Commodore S.E.G. Bishop.

Brigadier-General J.C. Madower will be promoted Major-General and appointed Chief of Programme, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Major-General I.C. Poulter, who will retire from service.

Brigadier-General P. Ormsby will be appointed Director General Maritime Helicopter Project, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General J.C. Madower.

Colonel D.J. Anderson will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Canadian Liaison Officer to the Pentagon, in Washington, District of Columbia, USA, replacing Brigadier-General P. Ormsby.

Major-General P.F. Wynnyk will be appointed Chief of Defence Intelligence, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Major General J.M.C. Rousseau, who will retire from service.

Brigadier-General J.M. Lanthier will be promoted Major-General and appointed Deputy Commander Canadian Army, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Major-General P.F. Wynnyk.

Acting Brigadier-General J.R.A.S. Lafaut will be promoted Brigadier-General and will be appointed Commander 2nd Canadian Division, in Montreal, replacing Brigadier-General J.M. Lanthier.

Colonel F.J. Allen will be promoted Brigadier-General and will be appointed Director General Defence Security / Departmental Security Officer, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General J.R.A.S. Lafaut.

Major-General J.P.J. St-Amand will be appointed J3 NORAD, at NORAD Headquarters, in Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA, replacing Major-General J.Y.R.A. Viens, who will retire from service.

Brigadier-General D.L.R. Wheeler will be promoted Major-General and appointed Commander 1 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg, replacing Major-General J.P.J. St-Amand.

Colonel B.F. Frawley will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Deputy Commander 1 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg, replacing Brigadier-General D.L.R. Wheeler.

Brigadier-General D.W. Thompson will be promoted Major-General and seconded as Commander Multinational Force and Observers (MFO), in the Sinai.

Colonel M.N. Rouleau will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Commander Canadian Special Operations Forces Command, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General D.W. Thompson.

Commodore M.D. Wood will be appointed Project Manager Canadian Surface Combatant, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Commodore M.S. Adamson, who will retire from service.

Captain(Navy) A.G. McDonald will be promoted Commodore and appointed Director General Maritime Forces Development, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Commodore D.L. Sing, who will retire from service.

Colonel S.G. Friday will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Director General Air Force Development, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General S.J. Kummel, who will retire from service.

Colonel J.J.M. Girard will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Director General Military Signal Intelligence, at NDHQ, in Ottawa replacing Brigadier-General R.S. Williams, who will retire from Service.

Colonel J.R.M. Lalumière will be promoted Brigadier-General and appointed Director General Space, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General R.R. Pitre, who will retire from service.

Brigadier-General O.H. Lavoie will be appointed Director General Defence Force Planning, at NDHQ, in Ottawa.

Brigadier-General L.E. Thomas will be appointed Commander 4th Canadian Division, in Toronto, replacing Brigadier-General O.H. Lavoie.

Brigadier-General S.A. Brennan will be appointed Chief of Staff Canadian Joint Operations Command, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General L.E. Thomas.

Captain(Navy) S.N. Cantelon will be promoted Commodore and appointed Director General Capability and Structure Integration, at NDHQ, in Ottawa, replacing Brigadier-General S.A. Brennan.

Acting Brigadier-General J.H.C. Drouin will be promoted Brigadier-General and will remain as Deputy Commander (Force Generation) 1 Canadian Air Division, in Winnipeg.

Acting Brigadier-General T.L. Harris will be promoted Brigadier-General and will remain seconded to the Privy Council Office, in Ottawa.

Acting Brigadier-General J.J.M.J. Paul will be promoted Brigadier-General and will remain Commander Task Force Jerusalem, in Jerusalem.

Acting Brigadier-General W.F. Seymour will be promoted Brigadier-General and will remain Deputy J3, United States Pacific Command, in Honolulu, Hawaii, USA.

Acting Brigadier-General J.S. Sirois will be promoted Brigadier-General and will remain Director General Military Personnel Management Capability Transformation, at NDHQ, in Ottawa.

Acting Brigadier-General C.J. Turenne will be promoted Brigadier-General and will remain Chief of Staff, I Corps, at Fort Lewis, Washington, USA.

In addition to the retirements listed above, Major-General R.P.F. Bertrand, Lieutenant-General W. Semianiw, Brigadier-General P.R. Matte, and Acting Brigadier-General M.J. Pearson will also retire from service.


----------



## Tibbson (7 Feb 2014)

Damn, failed to make it to the list yet again.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2014)

A lot of familiar names and good officers. Congrats.   


The most thankless job on the list though......


> Brigadier-General P. Ormsby will be appointed Director General Maritime Helicopter Project


----------



## Zoomie (7 Feb 2014)

Retire that entire list and we will take care of our budgetary issues....  More than half of those positions seem arbitrary.


----------



## x_para76 (7 Feb 2014)

I feel like we need more generals.


----------



## MedCorps (7 Feb 2014)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Retire that entire list and we will take care of our budgetary issues....  More than half of those positions seem arbitrary.



Which 50% are arbitrary?  Please, show us your list!  

Almost all of them have a great strategic impact on the functioning of the CAF.  The rest are in support of international commitments, or professional development for the GO/FO. Maybe a few of them could be down ranked, but arbitrary.... I am confused.  

MC


----------



## Tibbson (7 Feb 2014)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Retire that entire list and we will take care of our budgetary issues....  More than half of those positions seem arbitrary.



Its an unfortunate reality that for many of the positions the rank of General is expected, if not required, in order for CAF officers to function among our Allies.  Can a Col effectively fill the position in Israel?  Most likely but he/she won't be viewed the same or receive the same level of cooperation, support and respect from others as he/she would as at least a BGen.  I remember having a Col as a Defence Attache at an Embassy for a while and he was virtually ineffective in his job.  Once he was promoted to BGen the doors opened for him and he was able to effectively do his job because he was seen as being more credible by the Host Country's military and the other Defence Attaches who expected the position to be filled by a General.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Feb 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Major-General D.J. Milner will be appointed Commander 1st Canadian Division, in Kingston, replacing Major-General J.R. Ferron, who will retire from service.



Oh boy! 2 Change of Command parades this summer! Can't wait.  :


----------



## Old EO Tech (8 Feb 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Oh boy! 2 Change of Command parades this summer! Can't wait.  :



I feel your pain, not only do we have the PPCLI 100th this august, but the CO/RSM, Bde Comd, and Div Comd are all changing, the tarmac is going to get a work out this summer in Edmonton :-/


----------



## brihard (8 Feb 2014)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I feel your pain, not only do we have the PPCLI 100th this august, but the CO/RSM, Bde Comd, and Div Comd are all changing, the tarmac is going to get a work out this summer in Edmonton :-/



"We're going to spend the day... Maaaahching up an' down the SQUARE! That is of course any of you lot have anything you'd... raaaaahther be doing, than maaaahching up and down the square?"


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2014)

The latest round - congrats to all!


> General Tom Lawson, Chief of the Defence Staff, is pleased to announce additions to this year’s list of Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) senior appointments, promotions and retirements. These officers lead the CAF in the defence of Canada’s values and interests, both at home and abroad.
> Quick Facts
> 
> Please find below additional promotions, appointments, and retirements that occurred this year:
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Sep 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> "We're going to spend the day... Maaaahching up an' down the SQUARE! That is of course any of you lot have anything you'd... raaaaahther be doing, than maaaahching up and down the square?"



I'd rather go to the cinema!


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Sep 2014)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I feel your pain, not only do we have the PPCLI 100th this august, but the CO/RSM, Bde Comd, and Div Comd are all changing, the tarmac is going to get a work out this summer in Edmonton :-/



Parade squares must be stomped into submission occasionally, else they get lofty ideas about becoming parking lots.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2014)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Parade squares must be stomped into submission occasionally, else they get lofty ideas about becoming _parking lots_.



So you've been to CFSCE lately....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Sep 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> "We're going to spend the day... Maaaahching up an' down the SQUARE! That is of course any of you lot have anything you'd... raaaaahther be doing, than maaaahching up and down the square?"



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS5D9csaySU


----------



## Brasidas (19 Sep 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So you've been to CFSCE lately....



You mean this century?


----------



## Old EO Tech (12 Oct 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So you've been to CFSCE lately....



Not sure about today, but back in the 80's we used to have CF parades every Friday at CFSCE....right after happy hour(s) at the ranks on Thursday :-?


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2017)

Latest list of who's who in the zoo - congrats to all  


> ... Promotions and appointments resulting from retirements are as follows:
> 
> Major-General K.D. McQuillan retired from service, resulting in the following promotions and appointments:
> Brigadier-General J.S. Sirois was promoted to the rank of Major-General and was appointed Chief of Staff – Assistant Deputy Minister (Infrastructure and Environment), at National Defence Headquarters (NDHQ) in Ottawa, replacing Major-General K.D. McQuillan.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2017)

Newest list out this week ...


> General Jonathan Vance, Chief of the Defence Staff, is pleased to announce an update to the list of Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) General and Flag Officer senior appointments, promotions, and retirements that will occur in 2017. These officers lead the CAF in defending our country’s values and interests, here at home and abroad.
> 
> Promotions and appointments resulting from retirements are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (8 Jul 2017)

The Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff...impressive.  Next we'll create another GOFO billet for the Assistant Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Jul 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff...impressive.  Next we'll create another GOFO billet for the Assistant Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff.



No no, he's the Assistant _*to the*_ Deputy Vice Chief of Defense Staff.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Jul 2017)

That's a Colonel/Captain position.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jul 2017)

"what's the vector,  Victor?"   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Jul 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff...impressive.  Next we'll create another GOFO billet for the Assistant Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff.



It would be too awkward to call the individual "Deputy Chief of Defence Staff" and put them in charge of operational things, while the Vice Chief of Defence Staff retained programatic and financial issues... 

Regards
G2G


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jul 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It would be too awkward to call the individual "Deputy Chief of Defence Staff" and put them in charge of operational things, while the Vice Chief of Defence Staff retained programatic and financial issues...



Well, maybe the role is not to be in charge of operational things, but to be on standby for when they next relieve the VCDS.


----------



## The Baron (8 Jul 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It would be too awkward to call the individual "Deputy Chief of Defence Staff" and put them in charge of operational things, while the Vice Chief of Defence Staff retained programatic and financial issues...
> 
> Regards
> G2G


 
What's old is new again.


----------



## Gunner98 (9 Jul 2017)

"Brigadier-General acting while so employed M.C.D. Savard will be promoted substantive to the rank of Brigadier-General and will continue to serve in her current appointment as Director General Military Personnel Management Capability Transformation Project, at NDHQ in Ottawa."

A pharmacist who transferred to Health Services Operations (HSO) Officer promoted to BGen.  This is the first HSO to reach GO since BGen Lise Mathieu in 2000. She later retired as a MGen.


----------



## Old EO Tech (9 Jul 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff...impressive.  Next we'll create another GOFO billet for the Assistant Deputy Vice Chief of Defence Staff.



Yes and meanwhile we are blindly just cutting CWO's again, without any particular analysis about what they do for the CA and CAF....

Jon


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Yes and meanwhile we are blindly just cutting CWO's again, without any particular analysis about what they do for the CA and CAF....
> 
> Jon



Blindly ... no.

Analysis ... oh yes.


----------



## Haggis (9 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Yes and meanwhile we are blindly just cutting CWO's again, without any particular analysis about what they do for the CA and CAF....



The CAF and the CA (notably the ARes) have more CWOs than positions.  At any given time there are a number of CWOs filling vacant Capt positions either for lack of Capts or while awaiting the process of their CFR or SRCP process.  Where the problem arisies is when you have a surplus (i.e. not ATL, BTL or part of the succession plan) CWO filling a Capt/Maj position who has no desire to CFR/SRCP when offered and wants the Capts job while retaining the CWOs prestige.  If you want to do the officer's job, become an officer.  CWOs/CPO1's have a shelf life and if your not part of the CAF succession plan, you're either invited up to the Officer's Mess or out.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The CAF and the CA (notably the ARes) have more CWOs than positions.  At any given time there are a number of CWOs filling vacant Capt positions either for lack of Capts or while awaiting the process of their CFR or SRCP process.  Where the problem arisies is when you have a surplus (i.e. not ATL, BTL or part of the succession plan) CWO filling a Capt/Maj position who has no desire to CFR/SRCP when offered and wants the Capts job while retaining the CWOs prestige.  If you want to do the officer's job, become an officer.  CWOs/CPO1's have a shelf life and if your not part of the CAF succession plan, you're either invited up to the Officer's Mess or out.



Bingo.

CWO shelf life = 35 years of service or 10 years in rank or 55 years of age (CRA for the CWO rank) = Bye to those do not CFR or are not offered SRCP.


----------



## Old EO Tech (9 Jul 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The CAF and the CA (notably the ARes) have more CWOs than positions.  At any given time there are a number of CWOs filling vacant Capt positions either for lack of Capts or while awaiting the process of their CFR or SRCP process.  Where the problem arisies is when you have a surplus (i.e. not ATL, BTL or part of the succession plan) CWO filling a Capt/Maj position who has no desire to CFR/SRCP when offered and wants the Capts job while retaining the CWOs prestige.  If you want to do the officer's job, become an officer.  CWOs/CPO1's have a shelf life and if your not part of the CAF succession plan, you're either invited up to the Officer's Mess or out.



Yes but this will even get worse if they cut the hard CWO positions, just because they don't have a CO/Comd as there partner(but still work for a LCol/Col).  As this is the CA's attitude right now.  Even though there are some very good reasons that these positions are CWO in the first place.

I do agree that CWO should not be holding Capt/Maj positions, I personally don't want to SRCP as COA1, but would if there was no hard CWO job to go into.  At least Capt/Maj's are deployed, were as non-SA/KP CWO are not..

Jon


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Jul 2017)

I would agree with that approach. Let's say you join at 20, and in 20 years your're a CWO/CPO1. You could theoretically serve another 20 years in the same rank. A significant barrier to developement for younger members. I think another aspect that diminishes the appeal of SRCP is that unlike CFR, there appears to be no opportunity for further promotion. If that limitation were removed, I wager more CWO/CPO1 might accept the offer. On the other hand, if we got rid of SRCP and rolled it into the CFR programme, so that there are two entry streams with the same career development opportunities - call it CFR and SCFR, then that might help to solve the problem.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2017)

That makes a lot more sense. Our career progression system is stuck in the 1970s, there's a lot more folks getting in at 18 and staying until 60. If that individual makes CWO/CPO1 in 25 years, they're still only 43 with lots of time left to contribute. If we insist on our CWOs and successsion planned Tier 1/2 CWO/CPO1s be younger than 55, we need to provide a proper outlet into the officer corps.

We have a massive problem in Sigs, where we're 50% over PML in CWOs, but every single one in succession planning turned down a posting as the 1 HQ&Sigs RSM, forcing the Army to give it to a Cbt Eng CWO. Those CWOs were not removed from succession planning, nor told "SRCP or release", so we're still stuck in a quagmire that's partly of our own creation.


----------



## Haggis (9 Jul 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> That makes a lot more sense. Our career progression system is stuck in the 1970s, there's a lot more folks getting in at 18 and staying until 60. If that individual makes CWO/CPO1 in 25 years, they're still only 43 with lots of time left to contribute. If we insist on our CWOs and successsion planned Tier 1/2 CWO/CPO1s be younger than 55, we need to provide a proper outlet into the officer corps.



Back around 5 years ago there was a CWO/CPO1 Senior Appointment Employment Construct/Concept document published which outlined potential career "off-ramps" for CWO/CPO1 who were not, at a point in time, succession planned.  This closely followed the CANFORGEN announcing the 35/55 exit ramp ArmyVern mentioned in a previous post. Some of those "off-ramps" were, for example, lateral postings at Tier 4  (RSM to RSM), back-to-back KP postings, SA to KP to SA postings, ATL postings and, of course, SRCP and CFR.  I CFR'd in late 2014 after almost eight years as a Tier 4 and KP CWO so I didn't follow where this eventually went.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> ...  As this is the CA's attitude right now.  ...



Not from my experience; where are you getting this from?


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Back around 5 years ago there was a CWO/CPO1 Senior Appointment Employment Construct/Concept document published which outlined potential career "off-ramps" for CWO/CPO1 who were not, at a point in time, succession planned.  This closely followed the CANFORGEN announcing the 35/55 exit ramp ArmyVern mentioned in a previous post. Some of those "off-ramps" were, for example, lateral postings at Tier 4  (RSM to RSM), back-to-back KP postings, SA to KP to SA postings, ATL postings and, of course, SRCP and CFR.  I CFR'd in late 2014 after almost eight years as a Tier 4 and KP CWO so I didn't follow where this eventually went.



I'll link to the following, but even it has been worked on heavily as part of the SEM project.  I have more recent project docs at my desk, but suffice it to say it's a dynamic project at this point in time. "Off-ramps" options have changed somewhat etc and the SAs & KPs now well-defined as to requirements, expectations and TORs etc ...

You are probably very familiar with the below already I suspect:

http://www.davidmlast.org/POE456-NEPDP/POE456-NEPDP_files/10%20NCM%20DP%205%20Report%2016%20June.pdf


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Back around 5 years ago there was a CWO/CPO1 Senior Appointment Employment Construct/Concept document published which outlined potential career "off-ramps" for CWO/CPO1 who were not, at a point in time, succession planned.  This closely followed the CANFORGEN announcing the 35/55 exit ramp ArmyVern mentioned in a previous post. Some of those "off-ramps" were, for example, lateral postings at Tier 4  (RSM to RSM), back-to-back KP postings, SA to KP to SA postings, ATL postings and, of course, SRCP and CFR.  I CFR'd in late 2014 after almost eight years as a Tier 4 and KP CWO so I didn't follow where this eventually went.



Some good info here, thanks. I'm keenly interested in how this all develops, as I'll end up one of those young MWO/CWO with lots of time left to serve should I make it that high up.

I'm not up high enough in the food chain to have all the succession planning acronyms down, what's KP and SA? I've got the tiering down but haven't seen them before.


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Jul 2017)

I'm no CWO but I think it's Key Position/Senior Appointment? 

I plan to be a civilian long before I need to worry about succession planning, so I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm way off.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2017)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> I'm no CWO but I think it's Key Position/Senior Appointment?
> ...



You're right.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Some good info here, thanks. I'm keenly interested in how this all develops, as I'll end up one of those young MWO/CWO with lots of time left to serve should I make it that high up.
> 
> I'm not up high enough in the food chain to have all the succession planning acronyms down, what's KP and SA? I've got the tiering down but haven't seen them before.



I'll get something up on Tuesday as to tiering /environmental, Branch, PAN-CAF, and how each Tier fits into KPs or SAs.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jul 2017)

Thanks Vern, much appreciated. I'll split everything out into a succession planning thread on it's own afterwards, I think it'll be a good resource here.


----------



## Haggis (9 Jul 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll link to the following, but even it has been worked on heavily as part of the SEM project.  I have more recent project docs at my desk, but suffice it to say it's a dynamic project at this point in time. "Off-ramps" options have changed somewhat etc and the SAs & KPs now well-defined as to requirements, expectations and TORs etc ...
> 
> You are probably very familiar with the below already I suspect:
> 
> http://www.davidmlast.org/POE456-NEPDP/POE456-NEPDP_files/10%20NCM%20DP%205%20Report%2016%20June.pdf



Thanks, ArmyVern, and yes I am (was) familiar with this and the CWOSEM as well as the creation of the SAL Occ Specs.  I went to the civilian side/Class A world in mid 2013.  It seems like a long time ago now.


----------



## Old EO Tech (10 Jul 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not from my experience; where are you getting this from?



Its actually in a SEM ppt Vern, I'll dig it up and send it to you at work.  The CA doesn't consider CWO valid if they are not in a Command Team with a CO/Commander.

Jon


----------



## Haggis (10 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Its actually in a SEM ppt Vern, I'll dig it up and send it to you at work.  The CA doesn't consider CWO valid if they are not in a Command Team with a CO/Commander.



The CA have a number of CWO KP as well.


----------



## Old EO Tech (10 Jul 2017)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The CA have a number of CWO KP as well.



Yes true they are fine with those they have designated KP, like Corps SM, AJAG etc

Jon


----------



## armyvern (10 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Its actually in a SEM ppt Vern, I'll dig it up and send it to you at work.  The CA doesn't consider CWO valid if they are not in a Command Team with a CO/Commander.
> 
> Jon



Not quite right.  RSM is just the initial entry level appointment to the tiers of SP (Tactical Level Command Team).  Most CWOs are expected to do some TIR as a CWO (Snr Tech etc) prior to being appointed as RSM/Cox'n/UCWO is all.  Some CWOs will then move up a tier from those initial entry posns into the higher tiers, KP (operational lvl) through SA (strategic lvl).

I'm pretty sure that I also have the powerpoints with the project docs already.


----------



## Old EO Tech (10 Jul 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not quite right.  RSM is just the initial entry level appointment to the tiers of SP (Tactical Level Command Team).  Most CWOs are expected to do some TIR as a CWO (Snr Tech etc) prior to being appointed as RSM/Cox'n/UCWO is all.  Some CWOs will then move up a tier from those initial entry posns into the higher tiers, KP (operational lvl) through SA (strategic lvl).
> 
> I'm pretty sure that I also have the powerpoints with the project docs already.



Well I think we are getting different in formation Vern, I think we will be lucky to see any Snr Tech left, I talked with my Corps SM last week and the CA wanted to just simply cut 1/3 of our CWO....we are pushing back on that of course, but it's not as pretty as the slides make it look, the "SME CWO" stream in the SEM structure is not defined, and looks more likely to just be KP CWO positions only.  Time will tell.

Jon


----------



## armyvern (10 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> Well I think we are getting different in formation Vern, I think we will be lucky to see any Snr Tech left, I talked with my Corps SM last week and the CA wanted to just simply cut 1/3 of our CWO....we are pushing back on that of course, but it's not as pretty as the slides make it look, the "SME CWO" stream in the SEM structure is not defined, and looks more likely to just be KP CWO positions only.  Time will tell.
> 
> Jon



Master Diver, Master Driver, CAF Senior Rigger etc are staying.  

Your Cdn Army SME level Infanteer, Artilleryman etc are staying, Log Br CWO, etc etc

Some Snr Techs may be disappearing - those that are called "Snr Techs" at bases looking after moving their trades around within the base (NOT Career Managers)  ... some bases are using CWOs to do this; one does not have to be a CWO to do this.

And, trust me, it is not going to be just KPs and SAs around.  Just saying.  It isn't just the Cdn Army that going to lose CWO either.  It's a SEM initiative. SEM is CAF-Wide project.  But, when one moves into a non-SME KP or SA, the trade and branch affiliations come down.  They wear the Coat of Arms cap badge, no shoulder titles, Crossed Swords as their collar dogs, Army buttons.  

For KPs, no change to the actual CWO rank badge itself.  SAs see either the tri-service appointment below their rank badge (Base CWOs, Formation CWOs, Div CWOs etc) or a laurel beneath (Command CWOs - there's only 6 of them), and the CFCWO wears the ring of Maple Leafs around his.  This latter paragraphed group of KPs and SAs are no longer trade or branch affiliated - they become MOSID 00351 upon their Change of Appointments (ergo, no longer amongst the Army, RCN or RCAF in numbers, but still CWOs)and belong to the CAF and are managed through DSA.

Oh ... and those CWO posns that are cut are not disappearing per se - they will become MWO posns for the vast lot of them.  You realize that we have >450 CPO1/CWOs in this outfit?  More than 450!!


----------



## Old EO Tech (10 Jul 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Master Diver, Master Driver, CAF Senior Rigger etc are staying.
> 
> Your Cdn Army SME level Infanteer, Artilleryman etc are staying, Log Br CWO, etc etc
> 
> ...



Yes I understand what KP/SA CWO wear :-/  450 may seem like a lot...but I'm betting its no were close to the number of GOFO/Col/LCol, and we seem to have no issues employing officers in staff positions, but its not ok to have CWO in non command roles.  And I'm not saying all those officer jobs are not valid, just that the same career path's should be given to the NCM Corps.  If a LCol CO needs the advice of a CWO, I think a Div/CA branch head could use that advice as well.

And I agree if we have CWO's "just moving people around" on a Base that is not a reason to have a CWO there.  But I would propose that those Snr Tech's should be managing strategic LEMS/SC/Fleet management, and if we are not doing that then we have not set ourselves up in the right roles.  Strategic resource management is part of that job, but that is much more than just helping the CM's move people around for sure.

But we can chat more offline at the mess 

Jon


----------



## Haggis (10 Jul 2017)

In 2010 there were over 500 CWO/CPO1 positions and a few dozen more actual CWO/CPO1s.  The herd was culled then, notably in the A Res, before the CDS would approve any more P Res KP or SA.  Dropping to 450-ish is progress.

It's also notable that CWO/CPO1 who join the Senior Appointment List (SAL) also enter another MOSID and pay scale, which they stay in for one year post-appointment (as long as they don't release).  KP CWO/CPO1 do not.  They retain their original MOSID, even if they do re-badge.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> And I'm not saying all those officer jobs are not valid, just that the same career path's should be given to the NCM Corps.



Why would we want two matching, parallel career paths?  As well, the goal is not to let every NCM be a CWO/CPO1.  Senior NCMs perform a specific function based on their unique career path.  If there is a valid role for a senior NCM, create the position, but don't just bolt one on to every officer above the rank of Major for the sake of job creation.

We probably need to broaden the training/opportunities for WO/MWO, add some additional IPCs to those ranks, and improve commissioning programs for them as well.  This way, the Forces can draw from a smaller pool into a reduced number of CWO/CPO1 positions.  For the record, I am also about cutting the number of LCol/Cdr positions down by half from about 1200 to 600-ish max, so don't think I'm picking on the NCMs.


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Jul 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Why would we want two matching, parallel career paths?  As well, the goal is not to let every NCM be a CWO/CPO1.  Senior NCMs perform a specific function based on their unique career path.  If there is a valid role for a senior NCM, create the position, but don't just bolt one on to every officer above the rank of Major for the sake of job creation.
> 
> We probably need to broaden the training/opportunities for WO/MWO, add some additional IPCs to those ranks, and improve commissioning programs for them as well.  This way, the Forces can draw from a smaller pool into a reduced number of CWO/CPO1 positions.  For the record, I am also about cutting the number of LCol/Cdr positions down by half from about 1200 to 600-ish max, so don't think I'm picking on the NCMs.



You are correct, the goal is not to let every NCM be a CWO/CPO1... but the opportunity should be there. If we clog the system with folks who are going to spend 20 years in rank, that clearly has a negative impact on opportunity. That being said I realize that this phenomena is not restricted to CWO/CPO1, but arguably that rank has the greatest downstream effect.


----------



## Old EO Tech (10 Jul 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Why would we want two matching, parallel career paths?  As well, the goal is not to let every NCM be a CWO/CPO1.  Senior NCMs perform a specific function based on their unique career path.  If there is a valid role for a senior NCM, create the position, but don't just bolt one on to every officer above the rank of Major for the sake of job creation.
> 
> We probably need to broaden the training/opportunities for WO/MWO, add some additional IPCs to those ranks, and improve commissioning programs for them as well.  This way, the Forces can draw from a smaller pool into a reduced number of CWO/CPO1 positions.  For the record, I am also about cutting the number of LCol/Cdr positions down by half from about 1200 to 600-ish max, so don't think I'm picking on the NCMs.



No we don't need to let every NCM be a CWO, but the pyramid narrows a lot more from MWO to CWO than it does for Maj to LCol.  And increasing the number of MWO has its own problems, in the RCEME Corps we are already dealing with having just as many MWO as WO, due to many staff positions needing the experience of an MWO(LCMM/CM etc), down grading CWO positions is going to make that even worse.

I'm all for doing a proper analysis on both what CWO do and LCol do, but I don't see much of a concern over having a lot of LCol sitting around, but having 450 CWO across the CAF seems to be a red button issue....and I personally am not convinced that it is.  I can't speak to the RCN or RCAF as I don't have enough exposure to how they employ CWO/CPO1, but in the CA, being a CWO at Div HQ or the Standards CWO at a Div TC is required not just for the expertise and experience they bring but also because they have to be able to deal on an equal footing with RSM's, and an MWO is not going to be able to do that.   It's no doubt the same reason that Div Branch heads are LCol, so they have no issues addressing concerns with the Div's CO's...

The CWO SEM project does have three streams identified, a Command stream(well understood), and SME stream and an SRCP stream(including hard assigned Maj and LCol positions).  I have not seen a deep dive into what these mean for numbers of CWO though.  The SEM project was supposed to be about CWO employment, but it seems the emphasize is being placed on just reducing numbers, and to me that is putting the cart ahead of the horse, we should complete the analysis and then decide of we have CWO doing jobs that don't need a CWO....but then maybe I'm just to far from the centre to be read in on what is happening...but if so that speaks to a lack of communication, something we are suppose to be good at as CWO....

Jon


----------



## armyvern (11 Jul 2017)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> No we don't need to let every NCM be a CWO, but the pyramid narrows a lot more from MWO to CWO than it does for Maj to LCol.  And increasing the number of MWO has its own problems, in the RCEME Corps we are already dealing with having just as many MWO as WO, due to many staff positions needing the experience of an MWO(LCMM/CM etc), down grading CWO positions is going to make that even worse.
> 
> I'm all for doing a proper analysis on both what CWO do and LCol do, but I don't see much of a concern over having a lot of LCol sitting around, but having 450 CWO across the CAF seems to be a red button issue....and I personally am not convinced that it is.  I can't speak to the RCN or RCAF as I don't have enough exposure to how they employ CWO/CPO1, but in the CA, being a CWO at Div HQ or the Standards CWO at a Div TC is required not just for the expertise and experience they bring but also because they have to be able to deal on an equal footing with RSM's, and an MWO is not going to be able to do that.   It's no doubt the same reason that Div Branch heads are LCol, so they have no issues addressing concerns with the Div's CO's...
> 
> ...



The CWO posns you mention above would still be CWO posns [Div, School etc].  They are not being cut just for the sake of cutting, but by the same token as you speak of "needing experience to do MWO [LCMM]) jobs" ... what we don't require is CWOs doing MWO or Capt jobs ... that analysis has been done.  I won't put any specific numbers up here because the project is not yet complete.

I still don't know where you're getting the "need to do analysis first" - there was/is analysis.

There's not actually a "separate stream" for SRCP - CWO are eligible for CFR into a Capt posn, but not all of them will be offered such. Also may be offered SCRP to a Capt posn if they possess the very specific skillsets and expertize require for that specific posn. Then, when/if a CWO moves up the CWO scale into the 00351 MOSID (already happening) Senior Appointment, they stay eligible to CFR or be offered SCRP into a Major posn if they meet the specific skillsets and expertize for that particular posn.  The CFCWO, Tier 0, is eligible for a LCol posn.  These are part of the "off-ramps" for CWOs.  Another "off-ramp" for them all is "release" etc.

In short, your specific trade and branch posns where actual CWOs are required to perform the job are still going to exist.  Once/if those CWOs then move up into the KP realm and onto the SA realm they will change MOSIDs as their work is no longer trade/branch related - they are career managed by DSA on behalf of the institution vice any trade, branch or environment.  Your trade/branch can then promote/fill the vacated trade/branch posn as the lads and lasses in the KPs and SAs do not count towards your trade & branch specific numbers as they are no longer part of your trades and branches.


----------



## Chanada (11 Jul 2017)

Well put ArmyVern!  This is an old problem that has been the subject of multiple great circular discussions as far back as when LGen Dallaire became ADM(HR) identified problems with the denigration of the CWO rank and tried (without success) to bring it back into line with a number of things (including the Lateral Skills thing).  Some (long) time ago one of his predecessors wrote (DeChastelain) wrote in the Pers Newsletter the danger of the CWO community's propensity to somehow think that there is a rank above CWO "super-chiefs".  It is one of the best articles on the subject of CWO credibility I have ever seen but unfortunately doesn't show up in Google Searches these days.  We sometimes forget that the most important job for a CWO in the Army is to be an RSM (or its equivalent at a school) - where the soldiers are.  CWO pers development aims towards that...after that is done it becomes training for employment. The other thing that people forget about SCP, UTPNCM, CFR is that these are officer production streams designed to meet CAF requirements by offr MOS.  They are not solutions for PML problems in NCM MOSs that have CWO problems created by inflation and PML manipulation over the past 10-15 years.    Now I would think in terms of both LCol and CWO positions an effort is underway to reduce PMLs while still ensuring a critical mass of quality individuals available for selection to serve in key positions (small kp) as COs and RSMs.  Pro Patria


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2019)

Congrats to all listed ...


> CANFORGEN 020/19 CMP 010/19 111413Z FEB 19
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Feb 2019)

That brings us to what, over 100 generals and flag officers now (I've lost count)?

For roughly 88,000 pers complete.


----------



## brihard (13 Feb 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> That brings us to what, over 100 generals and flag officers now (I've lost count)?
> 
> For roughly 88,000 pers complete.



116 total, and per the newest promotions list it looks like four of them are 'new', either from newly created positions, or positions that are up-ranked. There are I think 44 positions accounted for in the current CANFORGEN, of which 8 are overseas in either international HQs/Liaisons, serving as senior deputies in US formations, or deployed on international operations... So I'm ballparking maybe 20 or so of our GOFO positions are serving in capacities along those lines?

But yeah, that leaves close to 100 GOFOs as part of the actual CAF force structure... That's a lot...


----------



## McG (13 Feb 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> That brings us to what, over 100 generals and flag officers now (I've lost count)?
> 
> For roughly 88,000 pers complete.


According to one article that I read, there are now 116 general and flag officers.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 Feb 2019)

MCG said:
			
		

> According to one article that I read, there are now 116 general and flag officers.



Which is still lower than the number we've had in previous years.

Although, we're still very top heavy putting us at approx. 1 GOFO for every 763 members.

UK cut a significant number of Generals and are at a 1:2400 ratio. USA is 1:2300.

Australia is apparently very top heavy as well, but I can't find any figures.

That said, 12 GOFOs retired and some are operational positions that will be temporary in nature.

Drop in the bucket compared to the other progress that the government and DND has made since 2015.

Procurement being pushed through faster than ever.

The NCM SIP increased by 9000 personnel.

First pay raises in decades.

Increase in release benefits and improved pension.

...and we're about 60 days from receiving the largest peacetime budget increase in recorded history.


----------



## McG (13 Feb 2019)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Which is still lower than the number we've had in previous years.


To which years are you comparing, and what was the size of the force in those years?



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> That said, 12 GOFOs retired ...


Their positions persist.  The number of GOFO is a symptom of the number of authorized positions.  Retirements do not change the number of positions.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Drop in the bucket compared to the other progress that the government and DND has made since 2015.


I don't know the metric by which to assess this statement.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Procurement being pushed through faster than ever.


Is it? The fighter replacement project does not seem to have much speed.  Light and heavy truck replacements are still years into the future for the Army. How do you come to your conclusion?



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> The NCM SIP increased by 9000 personnel.


We can increase SIP all we want and it will make no difference if the schools are not resourced to increase their production (and they are not).  We will just create ever larger holding organizations for bored, disillusioned recruits waiting to be trained.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> First pay raises in decades.


This is not true.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> ...and we're about 60 days from receiving the largest peacetime budget increase in recorded history.


Are you clairvoyant or optimistic?


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2019)

Decade old article, but in 2010 the Australian Defense Force had 172 GOFOs for roughly 55,000 pers.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 Feb 2019)

MCG said:
			
		

> To which years are you comparing, and what was the size of the force in those years?
> 
> Previous 5 years, CAF had well over 120 GOFOs per year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Feb 2019)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Which is still lower than the number we've had in previous years.
> 
> Although, we're still very top heavy putting us at approx. 1 GOFO for every 763 members.
> 
> ...



I will be less diplomatic than MCG... What are you smoking ?  And can I have some ?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 Feb 2019)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I will be less diplomatic than MCG... What are you smoking ?  And can I have some ?



See my responses above.

I know that military personnel are born, bred, trained to hate anything Liberal, but you guys are being asinine to ignore the progress that has been made.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Feb 2019)

I believe the number is 132 GOFOs, when reserve positions are taken into account.


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Feb 2019)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> See my responses above.
> 
> I know that military personnel are born, bred, trained to hate anything Liberal, but you guys are being asinine to ignore the progress that has been made.



Ok now you lost me... again, pass to the left home boy


----------



## RedcapCrusader (13 Feb 2019)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Ok now you lost me... again, pass to the left home boy



Okay, so all anyone has to say about what I've posted is some weed jokes and "That is not true", "I don't know how to answer that" etc., rather than actually dispute what I'm saying with concrete evidence. 


Cool.


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Feb 2019)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Okay, so all anyone has to say about what I've posted is some weed jokes and "That is not true", "I don't know how to answer that" etc., rather than actually dispute what I'm saying with concrete evidence.
> 
> 
> Cool.



If you read the CANFORGEN more carefully, you'll note the laundry list of retirements at the end are mostly all personnel already mentioned in the preceding paragraphs. All of which are positions which now have incumbents. A net positive to the number of GOFO personnel heading into APS.


----------



## Halifax Tar (13 Feb 2019)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Okay, so all anyone has to say about what I've posted is some weed jokes and "That is not true", "I don't know how to answer that" etc., rather than actually dispute what I'm saying with concrete evidence.
> 
> 
> Cool.



I'm just lost about how you managed to tie your perceived military negative bias towards liberals to this subject.   :dunno:


----------



## McG (13 Feb 2019)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> First pay raises in decades.





			
				MCG said:
			
		

> This is not true.





			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Really? Because they last "raises" we got prior to 2015 were simply cost of living adjustments. Last real pay raise was 2009, nearly a decade ago.


You seem to be having trouble, so I will help you.  You claimed "decades" then countered it being pointed out as untrue with "nearly a decade ago."  When you claim multiple tens of years while the truth is less then ten years, your statement is not true.  So if you are going to hold ground around that lie, what other mistruth or hyperbole are your doubling down on?



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Okay, so all anyone has to say about what I've posted is some weed jokes and "That is not true", "I don't know how to answer that" etc., rather than actually dispute what I'm saying with concrete evidence.


When what you post is not true (demonstrably by your very own evidence), then what more can you want? Why do you feel your unsubstantiated broad statements deserve more deference than the statements of others (because, let's face it you have also not brought any concrete evidence)?



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> The ML and MS fleet have been replaced. The TAPV has entered service. While there is still work being done to replace the LSVW and LUVW, there has been a fleet of LOSV added and CANSOF received a fleet of brand new LUTVs. We saw the creation of a new Maritime Tactical Security Group. Fighter Project is being mishandled sure, but we have new helmets, new fighting rigs, Supply Ships pushed up in priority, new ranger rifles, C6 GPMG upgrades, extensive upgrades to the Victoria Class fleet, Griffons undergoing major lifecycle upgrades. I could go on, but these were all things neglected by the previous government.


This looks like progress as usual. There are always projects in progress and projects delivering.  Many of the things you point to here have been ongoing since the last government was in place, and these were bound to be delivering regardless of election outcomes.

When you say the MS fleet has been replaced, what do you mean?  The MSVS MilCOTS has not been replaced; it will continue in service beside the MSVS SMP.  What do you mean when you say "new fighting rigs" and who has these?


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Feb 2019)

I did the UXO clearance of the ground for the proposed TAPV barn in Petawawa about five years ago, so they were a thing long before our current gov.


----------



## Loachman (13 Feb 2019)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> The ML and MS fleet have been replaced.



What has replaced the ML? Why haven't I seen any? Why are there some MLs a couple of hundred metres east of where I work?



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Griffons undergoing major lifecycle upgrades.



"Major"? It's not called "Griffon _*Limited*_ Life _*Extension*_" ("GLLE", pronounced "Glee") for nothing. In its current form, it will not be able to legally fly IFR in a few short years. The mods that will be done are important, yes, but there will be no increase in actual military capability.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> I could go on, but these were all things neglected by the previous government.



You mean the government that bought C17s, C130Js, two batches of CH147, Leopard 2s, Lav 6s, GAU-21 (.50 cal) and M-134D (7.62 mm) for Griffon, a host of route clearance equipment for Afghanistan, and actually initiated the Ranger rifle programme?



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> The increase in the SIP will help fill manpower shortages as well.



Presuming that enough people apply, can be recruited, can be trained, and can effectively be integrated into units.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that the size of the Reserve Force has doubled and more and more units are being operationalized.



I have yet to see twice as many Reservists wandering around.



			
				LunchMeat said:
			
		

> It was in the government's long term funding plan. Budget is due to increase $580m CAD for the 2019/2020 fiscal year.



That amount is not even enough to pay for GLLE.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2019)

Sir_Spams_a_lot said:
			
		

> I did the UXO clearance of the ground for the proposed TAPV barn in Petawawa about five years ago, so they were a thing long before our current gov.



You did a good job, the TAPVs are blowing themselves up, no issues with UXO...  :nod:


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Feb 2019)

I can almost guarantee there's practically nearly zero chances of anyone driving over a 155 over there.


----------



## Pusser (14 Feb 2019)

Whenever folks scream about how top heavy an organization is, they tend to look at the past, in our case generally to WWII.  Furthermore, they often seem to look at essentially an army model based on number of subordinates (e.g. generals command armies, lieutenant generals command corps, etc).  However, sometimes that is comparing apples to oranges.  First off, it's the level of responsibility that determines the appropriate rank level, not the number of subordinates.  Secondly, things have changed since the Napoleonic Wars WWII and there are strategic level jobs that require higher levels of responsibility, but which have not generated higher levels of personnel.

On another note, the last "real" pay raise in the CAF occurred in 1999, when the comparability formula between the public service and the CAF was recalculated.  Other than that, virtually ALL pay raises are cost of living adjustments.  Our pay is not directly negotiated based on occupations, but is instead benchmarked against the Public Service.  If a PS occupation receives an increase as a result of a recalculation of its worth, than yes, theoretically, it gets rolled up into CAF pay rates through the comparability formula, but its effect on overall CAF pay rates is minimal.  The only CAF pay rates that are affected by market forces (i.e. market demand for certain occupations, equaling "real" pay increases) are Specialist Officer rates (e.g. doctors, lawyers, etc).


----------



## QM (24 Feb 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Whenever folks scream about how top heavy an organization is, they tend to look at the past, in our case generally to WWII.  Furthermore, they often seem to look at essentially an army model based on number of subordinates (e.g. generals command armies, lieutenant generals command corps, etc).  However, sometimes that is comparing apples to oranges.  First off, it's the level of responsibility that determines the appropriate rank level, not the number of subordinates.  Secondly, things have changed since the Napoleonic Wars WWII and there are strategic level jobs that require higher levels of responsibility, but which have not generated higher levels of personnel.



I concur. I think a complementary question to ask alongside how many GOFO our allies have is how many Public Service Executives there are in other Canadian Federal Government Departments. In addition to military strategic jobs that require a GOFO despite a relatively small workforce working under them, there are ample positions where the Canadian GOFO is doing a purely corporate function alongside civilian EX ranks (of which we also have a few, lol). The rank might be impressive, but the jobs are not. Corporate grind all they way, with maybe a crack at some kind of escape to an OUTCAN or, for a very very very select few GOFO, some kind of command back in the CAF. The Government, however, demands that its largest Department manage itself properly, and that requires Executives. They can't all be civilian EX, either. We benefit from having uniformed GOFO representing our needs to the Department and to other Government Agencies that we need to operate, even though they aren't directly leading most of us.


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Feb 2019)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You did a good job, the TAPVs are blowing themselves up, no issues with UXO...  :nod:



So the TAPV is a CRAPV?


----------



## MarkOttawa (24 Feb 2019)

Perhaps relevant on promotions by a serving USAF officer (using a pseudonym)--start of piece:



> Being or Doing in the Air Force
> _Col. 'Ned Stark' _
> 
> _“There are two career paths in front of you, and you have to choose which path you will follow. One path leads to promotions, titles, and positions of distinction […] The other path leads to doing things that are truly significant for the Air Force, but the rewards will quite often be a kick in the stomach because you may have to cross swords with the party line on occasion. You can’t go down both paths, you have to choose. […] To be or to do, that is the question.” —Col. John Boyd_
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2021)

Latest batch just spotted - highlights mine - feel free to read the tea leaves ....


> ... Promotions and appointments resulting from retirements are as follows:
> 
> Commodore Richard Feltham will retire from service resulting in the following promotion and appointments:
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (18 Jun 2021)

I knew Cmdre Robinson when he was a "hey-you" Army Captain...


----------



## Weinie (18 Jun 2021)

The Bread Guy said:


> Latest batch just spotted - highlights mine - feel free to read the tea leaves ....


MGen Friday “retires”


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2021)

Weinie said:


> MGen Friday “retires”


#SpendMoreTimeWithTheFamily ?


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jun 2021)

The Bread Guy said:


> #SpendMoreTimeWithTheFamily ?


 
“This here's a story about Billy Joe and Bobbie Sue.
Two young lovers with nothin' better to do…”


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> “This here's a story about Billy Joe and Bobbie Sue.
> Two young lovers with nothin' better to do…”


"Family" can mean a lot of things these days, right?


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jun 2021)

Weinie said:


> MGen Friday “retires”


I am not familiar with this general - what's his claim to fame?


----------



## Weinie (18 Jun 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> I am not familiar with this general - what's his claim to fame?


He was cited in a recent news report as being "tone deaf" whilst being Commandant of RMC. The "Night of the Long Knives" fallout continues.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jun 2021)

Weinie said:


> He was cited in a recent news report as being "tone deaf" whilst being Commandant of RMC. The "Night of the Long Knives" fallout continues.


Roger that, I remember now. The purges will continue I am thinking. BGens and Colonels are next.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Jun 2021)

Friday is the one that essentially sided with the officer-cadets that were making violent and aggressive sexual comments towards underage female cadets right? He thought the other officer-dude blasting the officer-cadets for their behavior was too harsh and not RMC like.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Jun 2021)

Jarnhamar said:


> Friday is the one that essentially sided with the officer-cadets that were making violent and aggressive sexual comments towards underage female cadets right? He thought the other officer-dude blasting the officer-cadets for their behavior was too harsh and not RMC like.



Some details here









						2 Royal Military College bosses downplayed need to combat sexual misconduct: ex-training head - National | Globalnews.ca
					

The Canadian military is in the midst of a reckoning over allegations of high-level sexual misconduct, and the culture at the military's training institution is under scrutiny.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## rmc_wannabe (21 Jun 2021)

I worked for LCol Popov when he was at 1 Cdn Div HQ. He struck me as someone who lived and breathed the military ethos and was very much a "if its messed up, let me know and lets figure it out" kind of leader. He has my respect to this day.

He got put through the wringer because he didn't play politics. He didn't see his position as one to springboard to the next higher role. He was trying to fix a military problem with a military solution. 

I have been formed up and blasted multiple times in my career for everything from one dude getting arrested for assault downtown to getting a blast for someone putting wood in the metal dumpster behind the RQ. I also got a blast as a 15 year old in civiland when someone accepted expired coupons at my afterschool job. When warranted, it is useful to get the point across.

If it is against the sensibilities of these future leaders to get a dressing down, how are they going to survive as a Troop Commander, or worse, as a Staff Officer? And given the topic of the blast... damn right I would have given the same speech. 

I am glad that Friday is stepping aside. I also wouldn't be surprised to see him investigated in the future. His actions and judgement, if LCol Popov is to be believed true (which I have every reason to), are disgraceful and bordering on criminal. I hope he gets what's coming to him.


----------



## Takeniteasy (26 Jun 2021)

rmc_wannabe said:


> I worked for LCol Popov when he was at 1 Cdn Div HQ. He struck me as someone who lived and breathed the military ethos and was very much a "if its messed up, let me know and lets figure it out" kind of leader. He has my respect to this day.
> 
> He got put through the wringer because he didn't play politics. He didn't see his position as one to springboard to the next higher role. He was trying to fix a military problem with a military solution.
> 
> ...


Friday has been part of the problem for awhile now, in the mid 2000s he was disappointed with a guilty verdict of a NAV officer in our squadron on sexual assault charges. He expressed in a morning briefing after another officer was found not guilty of an alcohol charge not long after; his faith was a little bit restored in the court martial system. 

Context, the person who the officer assaulted called me directly telling me about the incident that was witnessed by others in the "hotel room debriefing." Unlike the AC who put the ball in the victims court to go to the military police I told them I am going directly to your CWO and if they ignore it I will happy accompany you to the RCMP. The CWO understood my willingness to take the victim to the RCMP...
Our Harassment and Discrimination ( I hope these titles have become more then who did the wknd course and its a good professional development tick on your PER) Officer expressed how hasn't everyone done this at one time or another? His faced dropped when he found out that the victim came to me and it was me who moved forward. 
Members careers have been ended and worse by these very typical attitudes.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2022)

Congrats to the latest batch announced today!


> ·       Lieutenant-General J.J.M.J. Paul will be appointed Commander Canadian Army, in Ottawa.
> 
> 
> ·       Major-General S.R. Kelsey will be promoted to the rank of Lieutenant-General and appointed Deputy Commander Allied Joint Force Command Naples, in Naples Italy, replacing Lieutenant-General J.J.M.J. Paul.
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> Congrats to the latest batch announced today!


OK a question if I may? Were these retiring people purged or honorable people?


----------



## Furniture (21 Apr 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> Congrats to the latest batch announced today!


I haven't been paying much attention to these things for long, but isn't it a bit odd to have new commanders for the RCN, CA, and RCAF appointed at the same time?


----------



## Halifax Tar (21 Apr 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> Congrats to the latest batch announced today!



Happy to see Topshee as CRCN.  Sailed with him on TOR back in ought 6 for a couple years, he was our XO.  

Great crew and command team back then.


----------



## dapaterson (21 Apr 2022)

Furniture said:


> I haven't been paying much attention to these things for long, but isn't it a bit odd to have new commanders for the RCN, CA, and RCAF appointed at the same time?


No.  Remember, all LGen / VAdms are well past the point where they can retire.  Attrition at that level is to be expected.


----------



## Grimey (21 Apr 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> Happy to see Topshee as CRCN.  Sailed with him on TOR back in ought 6 for a couple years, he was our XO.
> 
> Great crew and command team back then.


Agreed.  He was my CO in ALG in 2010/11 (I was CERA) and we've had sporadic contact since.  Mayhaps he'll have the floundering MARTECH trade taken out back of the barn and put out of it's misery.  One can hope......


----------



## Furniture (21 Apr 2022)

dapaterson said:


> No.  Remember, all LGen / VAdms are well past the point where they can retire.  Attrition at that level is to be expected.


I suppose what I was getting at is more along the lines of, it seems odd to me that the commanders of the three elements are all leaving at once, weeks after an absolute dud of a defence budget.


----------



## Navy_Pete (21 Apr 2022)

Well, Lt. Gen (retired) Cadieu was supposed to be appointed last year as CA, but that was paused for the sexual misconduct investigation so has been an actor there for a while. VAdm Baines didn't make any friends for golfing with the deadbeat dad and greasy sex pest Vance, so probably for the best, but he eaked out just under a year. 

If things had gone normally, CA would have been in last year, RCAF this year, and RCN maybe next year or year after, but not sure if that would have been intentional or just a coincidence.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Apr 2022)

LGen Cadieu was right to retire. As he said, even if he's exonerated, his reputation is tarnished such that it would make being the commander of the Army untenable.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (22 Apr 2022)

LGen Cadieu said "screw it, I'm going full send somewhere else"









						Military officer retires, heads to Ukraine amid sex misconduct investigation
					

A senior leader in the Canadian Armed Forces has retired and travelled to Ukraine to help defend the country from Russia's invasion while still under investigation for alleged sexual misconduct.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Apr 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> LGen Cadieu said "screw it, I'm going full send somewhere else"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that joining the FFL ?  New identity and all that jazz ? Lol


----------



## Navy_Pete (22 Apr 2022)

ModlrMike said:


> LGen Cadieu was right to retire. As he said, even if he's exonerated, his reputation is tarnished such that it would make being the commander of the Army untenable.


I agree, and same with Baines. Even though he was allowed to stay in his job, he lost the moral authority to lead a large portion of the RCN.


----------



## FSTO (22 Apr 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> I agree, and same with Baines. Even though he was allowed to stay in his job, he lost the moral authority to lead a large portion of the RCN.


He was a dead man walking for sure.


----------



## captloadie (22 Apr 2022)

Topshee spoke to our JCSP class, and we were all impressed by his attitude. If he sticks to his guns, three will be a slew of Cdrs and above being told to prepare for shore duty permanently, because they don't cut it. He had a great distaste for individuals who used box ticking and nepotism to get ahead.


----------

